# Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß



## zeitgeist91 (24. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sicher auch viele andere beginnt jetzt mit dem Ende des Sommers das überdenken der vergangenen Sommersaison. Neben vielen Erinnerungen an tolle Angeltage, Überlegungen zum Angelgerät für die nächste Saison und einem melancholischen Blick auf die fallenden Temperaturen & Blätter hat sicher auch der eine oder andere Erlebnisse oder Erfahrungen gesammelt, die ihn verärgert haben. 

Um ohne größere Umwege auf den Punkt zu kommen : ich war in diesem Sommer über alle Maßen verärgert über den doch recht schwierigen Weg, der zu einem Angeltag an einem (vereins-)fremden Gewässer führt. Über die Recherche, welchem Verein ein Gewässer gehört, die noch tiefgehendere Recherche ob denn auch der auserkorene Abschnitt noch zu diesem Verein gehört bis hin zum Erwerb einer Gastkarte, bei deren Kauf man sich noch gar nicht sicher ist, ob denn das Angeln am ausgewählten Tage wirklich ungestört funktioniert (ja, Wochenkarte, Monatskarte etc, in Gewässerreichen Gebieten wie Norddeutschland wäre es sehr kostspielig sich für viele lukrative Gewässer gleich eine langfristige Karte zu kaufen) - der bürokratische Aspekt der Angelei ist mir ein absolutes Ärgernis. 

Ich höre schon die ersten Stimmen : "Geh doch in den Verein, der diese tollen Gewässer hat, dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr!!" 

Ich denke jeder von euch, der in einigermaßen gewässerreichen Gebieten wohnt, kennt den neidischen Blick auf den tollen Vereinssee des Nachbarvereins, der allein deshalb attraktiv wird, weil du ihn nicht beangeln kannst.

Ich will hier nicht eine Radikallösung vorschlagen. Angelvereine sollten nicht "abgeschafft" werden oder ähnliches, dafür erfährt das Gemeinschaftsgefühl und die (mitunter) gute Arbeit bei der Gewässerwartung eine zu hohe Wertschätzung. 

Jedoch neigen Vereine, nach meinem Erfahrungsschatz, zu einem bastionsgleichen Aufbau. "Gastkarten nur für Fließgewässer, 2 Handangeln, Angeln in der Dämmerung und über Nacht strengstens untersagt." - vielleicht fühlt sich hier der eine oder andere an eine von ihm in der Vergangenheit erworbene Gastkarte erinnert. Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass dieses Gastkartenwesen lückenhaft ist. Ohne dich in unzählige Vereine aufnehmen zu lassen, und dadurch unmöglich viel Geld auszugeben, wirst du nicht alle Gewässer, für die du dich interessierst, beangeln können. Das ist einfach Fakt. Die Vereine bleiben gerne unter sich und sind dahingehend vereinsfremden Anglern gegenüber sehr skeptisch eingestellt. An dieser Stelle seien all diejenigen, die sich jetzt denken "Warum sollen denn auch Leute an unseren/meinen Gewässern angeln ohne Mitgliedschaft bei uns angeln dürfen? Die räumen ja nicht auf und zahlen die fast nix, wir bezahlen ja die Besatzmaßnahmen mit!!" auf den weiteren Verlauf meines Textes verwiesen. |wavey:

Dies waren erstmal die Grundlagen für meine eigentliche Überlegung. Der Vorschlag kommt im Folgenden und ich würde gerne Statements dazu hören, ob ihr sowas mit euch machen lassen würdet / euch so eine Regelung zusagen würde : 

Ich wäre für das Einführen einer Steuer für Angelscheinhalter bzw Fischereischeinhalter. Systematisch würde dies bedeuten : jeder Halter zahlt pro Jahr einen (rein fiktiven) Wert von 50 € an seinen Landkreis. Jedes Jahr holt sich der Fischereischeinhalter dann bei seiner Kreisverwaltung (oder der Gemeinde) eine Art Erlaubnisschein ab, der darüber informiert, dass die fällige Steuer entrichtet wurde. 

Nun haben wir für jeden Fischereischeinhalter einen Betrag von 50 € (in der Realität bei normalen Vereinsbeiträgen von bis zu 150 € etwas niedrig, aber gerade nur beispielhaft) der automatisch an den Staat bzw in diesem konkreten Fall das Bundesland geht. Der Cashpool, der daraus entsteht, wird feinsäuberlich (abzüglich entstehenden Verwaltungskosten) an die Vereine der jeweiligen Landkreise verteilt. Um hier unbillige Ergebnisse zu vermeiden, wird in Einzugsgebieten mit besonders hoher Dichte an Fischereischeinhaltern ein höherer jährlicher Betrag gezahlt, als in Einzugsgebieten mit einer weniger hohen Fischeischeinhalterdichte. So ist gewährleistet, dass die ursprünglich mitgliedsstarken Vereine immernoch die nötigen finanziellen Mittel zur Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer haben. 

Womit ich auch gleich zum nächsten Punkt komme. Der Verein als solcher bleibt auch in seiner ursprünglichen Funktion mitunter bestehen. Da es ein sehr diskutabel ist, den Vereinen nur Geld aus diesen Steuereinnahmen zuzubilligen, kommt an dieser Stelle der direkte Kontakt zwischen Angler und Verein nach meiner Vorstellung erneut zum Tragen. 
Und zwar wie folgt : ich nehme an, dass jeder von uns in seinem Vereinsbeitrag eine Pauschale für "Gewässerreinigungskosten" findet. Dieser Betrag, vermutlich im Durschnitt bei rund 15 Euro, ist jedes Jahr zu entrichten und wird zurückgezahlt, wenn man an einer Aufräumaktion teilnimmt. Dieser Betrag wäre von einem jeden Angler weiterhin zu entrichten, wenn er Vereinsmitglied bleibt. Dieser wird bloß einbehalten und anstelle der vom Verein ausgestellten Erlaubniskarte erhält man nur noch eine Art Vereinsausweis, der belegt dass man Vereinsmitglied ist. Dieser ist Pflichtprogramm, um legal an den hiesigen Gewässern angeln zu können. So verhindert man, dass Leute nicht in einem Verein sind, somit keine 15 Euro bezahlen, aber trotzdem fröhlich von Ort zu Ort wandern. 

Im Ergebnis hat man so also als Grundlage für legales Angeln lediglich eine Bescheinigung über die Entrichtung der fiktiven "Angelsteuer" sowie seinen Vereinsmitgliedsausweis mit sich zu führen und dürfte dadurch automatisch überall angeln, ohne dass Vereinen ein finanzieller Schaden entsteht. So ist das Wochenende an der Thülsfelder Talsperre, der Kurztrip in die Nachbarstadt und/oder der Spontanansitz bei Freunden in einem anderen Bundesland völlig legal & auf lange Sicht unbürokratisch. Nette Vereinsabende, Vereinsangeln und Vereinszugehörigkeitsgefühl wären hierdurch unberührt.

Vermutlich werden diese Ideen auch auf Ablehnung stoßen, ich wäre froh, wenn diese Ablehnungen entsprechend begründet werden. Für alle weiteren Kritiken & Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar, es ist für mich zunächst nur interessant zu sehen, wie eine Anglercommunity auf eine solche Reformation grundsätzlich reagiert.

Mit den besten Grüßen,

zeitgeist91


----------



## zeitgeist91 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Kleiner Nachtrag : 

Die Überschrift ist jetzt etwas fehlgeraten. Angelsteuer statt TEURER Vereinsmitgliedschaft wäre hier passender.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hab den Titel verbessert.

Fände ich so net schlecht.

Am ersten April diesen Jahres mal in dieser Weise angedacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283006


----------



## zeitgeist91 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab den Titel verbessert.
> 
> Fände ich so net schlecht.
> 
> ...




Jetzt schäme ich mich beinahe für meine Naivität... :c


----------



## berndheidem (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hallo!
Eigentlich war ja alles grundsätzlich Sch... was aus der DDR kam, aber einmal Mitglied im DAV und Du konntest republikweit Angeln.
MfG ein Ossi


----------



## Turnierklempner (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



berndheidem schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Eigentlich war ja alles grundsätzlich Sch... was aus der DDR kam, aber einmal Mitglied im DAV und Du konntest republikweit Angeln.
> MfG ein Ossi



Und die Beiträge waren ein Lacher.:vik:
Aber da wollte ja keiner reich werden.wozu auch?War halt ein Unkostenbeitrag.


----------



## berndheidem (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Über die Beiträge kann man ja diskutieren.Aber es wäre eine einheitliche Möglichkeit,wenn nicht jedes Bundesland sei eigenes Süppchen kochen wollte.


----------



## rippi (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ich verstehe nicht warum alle Deutschen immer über Steuern reden?|kopfkrat

 1.Nein, also ich finde die Idee grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, nur ist diese hier nicht umzusetzen. Du schreibst zwar, dass das ganze unbürokratisch ist, das ist es aber nicht. In Deutschland ist nie etwas unbürokratisch. Vereine würden sich benachteiligt fühlen wenn bei ihren Gewässern mal weniger gefangen werden würde und ich glaube nicht mal, dass die Vereine ihre Gewässer öffentlich hergeben würden. Denn eine Organisation des ganzen wäre chaotisch. Wie will man die Steuerhöhe festlegen: Sind sie zu hoch und damit höher als die Vereinsbeiträge, würde es  gequängel geben, sind sie zu tief, kann kein Besatz mehr stattfinden und es wären auch alle unzufrieden. 
 Dann gibt es ja auch gewässertechnische Unterschiede: Erklär mal einen Verein der einen Forellenbach mit einen autochthonen Bafobestand gepachtet hat und nur sehr wenige Mitglieder hat, dass ab jetzt auch 2000 andere dort fischen dürfen, sie aber als Entschädigung einen kleinen Tümpel befischen dürfen. Ich glaube die Menschen würden hier durchdrehen. 

 Es würde vielleicht gehen wenn es sich um die einfachere Vergabe von Gastkarten handeln würde, wobei das auch stark von der Region abhängt, es gibt ja auch Vereine die verweigern einen die Gastkarten weil man in einen bestimmten Umkreis zum Verein wohnt. Aber gleich alle Gewässer? Hmm

 2. Welche Institution soll die Steuer nachher erhalten/einziehen? 
 Das Land, die Kommune, der Bund, Kreis oder nur die Gemeinde? 
 Wer schützt dieses Geld vor Veruntreuung ?


----------



## binde (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Aus meiner Sicht mit das schlechteste was passieren könnte!
 Wenn man die Zustände sieht an Gewässern wo eine Jahreskarte nur 15-35€ kostet z.B Rhein und Main...Will ich mir nicht vorstellen was passiert wenn das sich an die Seen verlagert.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ich habe es nicht einmal mehr zu Ende gelesen.|uhoh:

Aber es gibt doch einige staatlich bewirtschaftete Gewässer die zeigen wie hervorragend es funktioniert.
Selbst so etwas wie eine Steuer aufs Angeln, die dann zweckgebunden eingesetzt wird=Fischereiabgabe.

Wenn in einer Region viele Angler von Privatgewässern träumen, es Mengen von kleinen Vereinen gibt und die Preise für Gewässer durch die Decke gehen, obwohl es Angelmöglichkeiten in der öffentlichen Hand gibt,..
.... wird es wohl auch Gründe für den Wunsch geben etwas eigenes zu haben.

Ist Euch eigentlich klar was für einen teurer, komplizierter Verwaltungsaufwand da getrieben werden müsste, wenn es nur halbwegs vernünftig zurückfließen soll ?
Dann erst könnte die Arbeit weiter vor Ort wie bisher ablaufen.
Nur wer hat schon Lust ehrenamtlich, für Fremde, die Arbeit zu machen.


Das mag so nicht immer Treffen, für manchen Fischer oder Eigentümer, könnte der Verkauf von Angelscheinen tatschlich wichtig sein.
Aber für Vereine und Gemeinschaften sollte man eher das Wort Gastkarte benutzen, deren Ausgabe oft kaum Vorteile bringt. 
Das ist eine freiwillige Sache, so wie einen Fremden im Garten das Obst ernten zu lassen.
Seltsam, wenn der dann aussagt, es sei zu kompliziert erst einen Eigentümer zu finden und dann auch noch sein Einverständnis erfragen zu müssen.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



binde schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht mit das schlechteste was passieren könnte!
> Wenn man die Zustände sieht an Gewässern wo eine Jahreskarte nur 15-35€ kostet z.B Rhein und Main...Will ich mir nicht vorstellen was passiert wenn das sich an die Seen verlagert.


#6
Zu der Jahreskarte kommt dann noch die Fischereiabgabe.

 Nachtrag: 
 @Zeitgeist solltet Du aus NRW kommen und da auch fischen, solltest Du nicht vergessen das die Anzahl der Nutzer eines Gewässers auch von oben begrenzt werden kann.
 Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das dieses nun immer öfter kommen wird.
 Wenn da dann nicht mal mehr alle Mitglieder fischen dürfen, was wird wohl aus den Gästen.


----------



## zokker (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



berndheidem schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Eigentlich war ja alles grundsätzlich Sch... was aus der DDR kam, aber einmal Mitglied im DAV und Du konntest republikweit Angeln.
> MfG ein Ossi



Verbreite hier mal keinen schwachsinn. Ersten war nicht alles grundsätzlich ... Und zweitens habe ich zu ddr zeiten vier karten kaufen müssen (die nicht billig waren) wo ich heute nur eine brauch. Es gab auch viel mehr produktionsgewässer (angeln verboten) wo heute erlaubt ist.


----------



## Ratatöskr (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ein interessanter Denkanstoss ist es allemal, auch wenn ich die Grundidee verwaltungstechnisch nur schwer umsetzbar halte und damit sicherlich ein ziemlicher 'Rattenschwanz' an weiteren Problemen auftauchen würde.

Da ich allerdings inzwischen mit meinem Neueinstieg in den Angelsport die Probleme eines Gastanglers kenne muss ich dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen das es hier erheblichen Verbesserungsbedarf gibt.
Aber wieso gleich so große Umwälzungen? Ich persönlich würde mich zumindest schon freuen wenn es eine an die heutige Zeit angepasste Möglichkeit gibt, um Tageskarten für ein Gewässer zu bekommen das mich interessiert. Möchte ich zum Beispiel berufsbedingt am Wochenende, Samstag Abend oder Sonntag zum angeln gehen, so muss ich am Tag vorher in den Angelladen und mir die Karte kaufen. Soweit kein Problem... befindet sich mein angestrebtes Gewässer nicht in für einen Ansitz/eine mehrstündige Spinntour noch vertretbarer Entfernung von einer 3/4 bis einer Autostunde und die einzigen Tageskarten sind in 1-2 Angelshops vor Ort erhältlich. Also zweimal fahren, einmal für die Karte, einmal zum Angeln selbst?
Oder man möchte einfach mal schnell Abends noch mit der Spinnrute in einem Gewässer in der Nähe schnell ein-zwei Stunden angeln gehen? Dafür dann erst in den Angelshop, hoffen das dieser nach meiner Arbeit noch auf hat und dann erst ans Wasser? 

Immerhin befinden wir uns im Zeitalter der ultraleichten Kohlefaserweltraumhochleistungsruten, den Rollen mit so vielen Kugellagern das mathematisch unbegabte Personen zum zählen die Socken ausziehen müssen und den Fangfotos die vom Smartphone direkt vom Wasser im Board landen.
Wie wäre es dann mal mit einer Änderung und einem Fortschritt, der einer Mehrheit der Angler etwas bringt und gleichzeitig gut Geld in die Kassen der Vereine spült. Lösungen um Gastkarten/Tageskarten per App zu vergeben oder auch in Papierform zum Ausdrucken müssten doch realisierbar sein. Ein Internetshop, laufende Nummern bei den ausgedruckten Karten, etc.pp. Irgendetwas sollte doch machbar sein... und bevor nun der Schrei nach Fälschungssicherheit kommt: Die bedruckten, kraklig unterschriebenen Papierfetzen die man manchmal als Gastkarten bekommt sind alles andere als fälschungssicher. 
Die genauen Details sind auch hier sicher noch zu besprechen. Aber es wäre zumindest eine (kleine) Revolution für die Gastangler. Und auch die Vereine profitieren, wenn ich mich dann Abends/Sonntag doch noch zu ner Spinntour aufraffe, schnell eine Tageskarte ausdrucke/per Paypal/Sofortüberweisung/haumichtot bezahle und eine Viertelstunde später am Wasser stehe.


----------



## kati48268 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ich denke, dass die Regionen für pauschale Lösungen viel zu unterschiedlich sind. Mäcpom weite Landschaften, viel Wasser, vergleichsweise wenig Menschen; Ruhrgebiet, Bevölkerungsdichte extrem hoch; Nordhessen, kaum Wasser da ...

Wie es auch geht, zeigt das Interview mit Boardie Janbr aus Ohio http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html
aber da ist halt auch Wasser satt.


----------



## Tobi92 (24. September 2014)

Mir stellt sich die Frage was ein Verein dann noch für einen Ansporn hätte, ein neues Gewässer zu pachten...denn eigentlich bring ihm das nur zusätzlich Arbeit ein, aber keinen Vorteil für die Vereinsmitglieder, denn fischen darf dort ja dann jeder.

Allgemein wäre durch diese drastische staatliche Einmischung die komplette Konkurrenz ausgeschaltet.
Dies hätte nicht nur negative Folgen für Verpächter, da es jedem Verein lieber wäre, wenn ein anderer das Gewässer pachten, sondern auch für die Fischer.
Immerhin lassen sich einige Angler dieses Hobby mehr kosten als andere und ich finde das sollte auch belohnt werden.
Als Beispiel 
Jemand der in einem Verein ist mit 100 Euro Beitrag wäre aufeinmal gleichgestellt mit einem der in einem anderen Verein 500Euro zahlt.
Somit könnte man sich keine Besserstellung mehr leisten, was ja wohl einer der Grundlagen der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft ist.

Noch ein kleiner Zusatz:
Ich glaube auch, dass die Verantwortung, die ein Fischer seinem Vereinsgewässer gegenüber empfindet, verloren gehen würde, wenn man auch einfach an ein anderes Gewässer fahren kann.

Zudem gibt es Vereine die wenig Mitglieder, viele Gewässer und einem dementsprechend hohen Beitrag und viel Arbeit haben und andersherum.
Das alles staatlich abzuwägen ist unmöglich und wie uns die Vergangenheit zeigt zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass wir uns die Autonomie bewahren sollten.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Guter Einwand Tobi....

 Auch wenn ich selbst in meinen Träumen an ein Deutsches Angelparadies wie in NL, Schweden und co denke... so dürfen wir nicht vergessen, dass wir in D einfach viele Menschen und statistisch gesehen viele Angler sind, die im Gesamtschnitt auf recht wenig Wasserfläche blicken..... (Küsten lasse ich mal außen vor).


----------



## Ramsay1985 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ganz salop gesagt wird hier ein Ähnliches System verlangt wie in den Niederlanden


----------



## thanatos (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



berndheidem schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Eigentlich war ja alles grundsätzlich Sch... was aus der DDR kam, aber einmal Mitglied im DAV und Du konntest republikweit Angeln.
> MfG ein Ossi



ja,ja war einfach toll #6,da gabs ganz tolle Talsperren,Baggerlöcher und ganz viele fischarme Rinnsale und Pfützen :q,hatte zum Glück einen alten Wartburg und hab so ziemlich alles abgeklappert was im Angelführer von
 Horst E. Rudolph empfohlen wurde .Exelente Darstellung 
 was es da für Fische geben könnte,in einigen gabs nicht mal Wasser im Sommer,an anderen wurde Ortsfremdlingen der Weg zu erfolgversprechenden Regionen einfach unmöglich gemacht.Der Futterneid war damals nicht geringer als heute.
 Such dir einen vernünftigen Verein zu Hause und fahr im 
 Urlaub ins Ausland.


----------



## berndheidem (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hier mal ein guter Ansatz http://www.meineangelkarte.de/
Kenne das auch schon aus Schweden.


----------



## d0ni (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen sowas.
Also wenn jeder einfach überall angeln könnte, tja dann gibts eben keine "Top" Gewässer mehr. 

Und zu deinem Text:
So wie ich das lese muss man in dem jeweiligen Verein sein? 
Ganz ehrlich, da würde ich als Verein einfach die Aufnahmegebühr auf 1000€+ legen. 

Oder war das irgendwie anders gemeint ? 
(es ist einfach noch zu früh morgens...)


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hallo Doni,


so wie ich das versanden haben, berührt die Ausgabe der Gastenkarten im großen Stiele nicht die Vereinsbeiträge / Aufnahmegebühren.... man erwirbt qausi ein B/L Angelrecht an allen beteiligten Gewässern. Finanzieller Ausgleich wird dann wohl vom Staat an die jeweiligen Vereine mit ner Pauschale erreicht....


Wie hoch diese aber ausfällt---- tja das ist das nxr Problem.


Zum anderen Thema:


Wo in D gibts noch Top Gewässer die nicht durch Besatz oder Eingrenzung der Angler gestüzt werden? 


Wie hätten gerne holländische Verhältnisse (Fispas), haben aber gar nicht die Vorraussetzungen!


Wasserfläche vs. Angler siehts bei uns im Gegensatz zu Holland schon düster aus. Zwar sind das oben viele Klein und Kleinstgewässer... aber beangelbar. Es gibt also Ausweichmöglichkeiten.....


Dann haben wir noch die Mentalität..... in NL, Schweden und co, wird auch Fisch gegessen. Dort gehört es aber zum guten Ton nur das zu entnehmen, was man auch kurzfristig essen kann. 
Teils wird auch releasen vorgeschrieben, damit jedermann dort noch was fängt (bitte hier kein C&R Thema drauß machen....aber man muss es im Zusammenhang anschneiden...)


Hier bei uns herrscht bei vielen leider noch der Gedanke, dass die Kosten für Angellkarten/ Mitgliedschaften in KG Filet aufgewogen werden müssen.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. September 2014)

Lass mal gut sein, bloß nicht! Ich bekomme tagtäglich mit was für Pack sich teilweise am Rhein rumtreibt, sehe die Berge mit Müll und die Überreste von Fischen die am Ufer geputzt wurden...

Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle das die gleichen Leute an (m)einen Baggersee im Trinkwasserschutzgebiet kommen, der seit Jahren Dank selektiver Entnahme eine stabilen Fischbestände hat und das ohne Besatzmaßnahmen! Sorry, aber da wird mir schlecht bei...


----------



## ulf (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hallo

Ich halte da überhaupt nichts davon und zwar weil das Angeln aus meiner Sicht dann noch teurer werden würde. Ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, daß die ganzen ehrenamtlich gelesteten Stunden der Vereinsmitglieder dann noch weiter geleistet würden. Das Alles müßte dann von bezahlten Kräften erledigt werden.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Auch wenn ich mich da nun dagegen Ausgesprochen habe, wäre es natürlich vernünftig, das wenigsten für die Gewässer zu vereinfachen wo man Angelberechtigungen verkaufen möchte, weil man so eben Geld einnehmen möchte.
 Manch ein Fischer kann da sicher mehr verdienen als wenn er da versucht selbst zu fischen.
 Gut möglich, das so etwas auch für das Gewässer besser ist, die mengen die man braucht um als Fischer vom Fang leben zu können sind ja recht groß.

 Es gibt genug Angler die beruflich quer durch Deutschland unterwegs sind.

 Z.B Fernfahrer, die Ihre vorgeschriebenen Zwangspausen so auch wirklich genießen könnten.
 Nur müsste es dann wirklich mal eben gehen, um spontan einige Stunden legal fischen zu können.
 Das geht eigentlich nur wenn es online ermöglicht wird.
 Fast unmenschlich, an was für trostlosen Orten sie oft ihre Stunden abhängen müssen.

 Parkplatz, Waschmöglichkeiten, Bootsverleih, Waschmöglichkeiten und Essen würden auch noch etwas abwerfen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ich finde neue Ideen und Gedanken per se mal gut.

Das Problem auch hier:
Die eigentlichen Grundsatzprobleme (Tierschutzgesetze, Naturschutzgesetze, schlechte Lobby und Verbände, falscher Ansatz (angeln nur zur Verwertung etc.) machen natürlich einen Einzelaspekt (hier: einfacherer Zugang zu Angelmöglichkeiten) im Vergleich mit dem noch Bestehenden immer schwierig.

Dass es viele Länder gibt, in denen es einfacher ist, zum Angeln zu kommen, in denen "Hege" nicht mit reiner reduzierender Hege gleichgesetzt wird, in denen ein grundsätzlich anderes Grundverständnis zur Naturnutzung herrscht und in denen keine internen Cliquen und Kreise wie bei uns in der BRD die Vereine aus (oft auch richtigem und unter den derzeitigen Verhältnissen gut begründbarem) Fisch- und Gewässerneid versuchen, möglichst viele Angler auszusperren, um mehr selber "ernten" zu können , statt zu integrieren, das ist allgemein bekannt und anerkannt.

Und das wird man mit Einzelaspekten wie hier dem einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln nicht verbessert kriegen.

Das muss alles erst in die Köppe altgedienter Funktionäre rein, die seit 30 Jahren mit schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche verpestet wurden, bevor das gesellschaftlich oder gesetzlich angegangen werden könnte....

Angesichts des Alters vieler Funktionäre ist da wohl die "biologische" Lösung wahrscheinlicher, als  - bisheriger Erfahrung mit organisierter Angelfischerei folgend - eine aus Logik und gesundem Menschenverstand basierende Arbeit für Angler und das Angeln allgemein..

Es wird am Ende immer wieder am Fisch- und Gewässerneid und an Betonköpfen scheitern...


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird am Ende immer wieder am Fisch- und Gewässerneid und an Betonköpfen scheitern...



 Oder eben an den Anglern, die die Gastkarten erwerben.

 Bin halt (erblich) vorbelastet, der Angler der mich zum Angeln brachte, hat fast nur mit Gastkarten gefischt.
 Eigentlich hätte man Ihn nie unbeaufsichtigt ans Wasser lassen dürfen.
 Ein echt guter Kerl, der die Natur liebte, aber Regeln nur bei gesicherter Kontrolle auch befolgte.
 Ein Fischliebhaber und Fleischmacher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



> Ein Fischliebhaber und Fleischmacher.


So wie es eben auch Gesetzgeber, Vereine und Verbände propagieren:
Angeln nur zur Verwertung - also ein Vorbild ;-))

Ist aber hier ja OT...

Klar kommt der Fisch- und Gewässerneid nicht aus der Luft angeflogen, sondern hat seinen Ursprung in Leuten, wie von Dir geschildert.

Und das wiederum liegt daran, dass eben Angeln und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer seit Jahren so läuft, wie es läuft...

Und da ist es IMMER gut, wenn neue Denkansätze kommen - unabhängig davon, wie realitätsnah sie bei den heutigen Strukturen und Gegebenheiten sind..


----------



## zeitgeist91 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hallo!

Bin hellauf begeistert, wirklich tolle Diskussion. 



rippi schrieb:


> 2. Welche Institution soll die Steuer nachher erhalten/einziehen?
> Das Land, die Kommune, der Bund, Kreis oder nur die Gemeinde?
> Wer schützt dieses Geld vor Veruntreuung ?


 
Das Land, von dort aus erfolgt die Weitergabe an den Kreis.



binde schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht mit das schlechteste was passieren könnte!
> Wenn man die Zustände sieht an Gewässern wo eine Jahreskarte nur 15-35€ kostet z.B Rhein und Main...Will ich mir nicht vorstellen was passiert wenn das sich an die Seen verlagert.


 
Das sehe ich an der Weser auch, und ich sehe es sehr kritisch. Ich bin in der Hinsicht bloß pragmatisch - diejenigen, die so einen Unfug an Gewässern treiben, haben vermutlich eh nicht das ausreichende Interesse am Sport & der Natur um einen schönen Waldsee aufzusuchen. Die Verunreinigungen würden m.E. nach nicht zunehmen. 



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht einmal mehr zu Ende gelesen.|uhoh:
> 
> Aber es gibt doch einige staatlich bewirtschaftete Gewässer die zeigen wie hervorragend es funktioniert.
> Selbst so etwas wie eine Steuer aufs Angeln, die dann zweckgebunden eingesetzt wird=Fischereiabgabe.
> ...


 
Zunächst mal : schade, dass du dir nicht die  Zeit genommen hast, zuende zu lesen.

Nun zu deinem Einwand mit den ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern, die bei der Reinigung mithelfen. Ich kann nur für mich selbst sprechen, ich bin wohnhaft in NRW und in einem Verein im Großraum Bremen. Ich kann aus zeitlichen & organisatorischen Gründen grundsätzlich nicht an Reinigungsaktionen teilnehmen. Jucken mich die verschenkten 20 Euro? Nein. Würden diejenigen, die jetzt mitaufräumen, weiterhin aufräumen wenn sie ihre 20 Euro nicht zurückbekämen? Ich denke ja. Es geht ja hierbei in erster Linie um Kollegialität und "Frühjahrsputz". Als weiteren Anreiz könnten Vereine die Reinigungen obligatorisch machen, sofern man an Vereinsessen teilnehmen möchte o.Ä.
Ansonsten ist dein Beitrag für mich leider ein Sinnbild des Übels. MEIN Gewässer, MEINE Fische, MEINE Atmosphäre - ich finde es sehr anmaßend, dass sich einige (vergleichsweise) wenige Privatpersonen herausnehmen, einen Abschnitt der Natur ihr Eigen zu nennen und Außenstehenden unzugänglich zu halten. Nimm das bitte nicht persönlich, dies ist nur meine Meinung.



Ratatöskr schrieb:


> Immerhin befinden wir uns im Zeitalter der ultraleichten Kohlefaserweltraumhochleistungsruten, den Rollen mit so vielen Kugellagern das mathematisch unbegabte Personen zum zählen die Socken ausziehen müssen und den Fangfotos die vom Smartphone direkt vom Wasser im Board landen.
> Wie wäre es dann mal mit einer Änderung und einem Fortschritt, der einer Mehrheit der Angler etwas bringt und gleichzeitig gut Geld in die Kassen der Vereine spült. Lösungen um Gastkarten/Tageskarten per App zu vergeben oder auch in Papierform zum Ausdrucken müssten doch realisierbar sein. Ein Internetshop, laufende Nummern bei den ausgedruckten Karten, etc.pp. Irgendetwas sollte doch machbar sein... und bevor nun der Schrei nach Fälschungssicherheit kommt: Die bedruckten, kraklig unterschriebenen Papierfetzen die man manchmal als Gastkarten bekommt sind alles andere als fälschungssicher.
> Die genauen Details sind auch hier sicher noch zu besprechen. Aber es wäre zumindest eine (kleine) Revolution für die Gastangler. Und auch die Vereine profitieren, wenn ich mich dann Abends/Sonntag doch noch zu ner Spinntour aufraffe, schnell eine Tageskarte ausdrucke/per Paypal/Sofortüberweisung/haumichtot bezahle und eine Viertelstunde später am Wasser stehe.


 
Diese Idee befinde ich vorbehaltlos für grandios. Das ist wirklich eine hervorragende Idee!!!



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Regionen für pauschale Lösungen viel zu unterschiedlich sind. Mäcpom weite Landschaften, viel Wasser, vergleichsweise wenig Menschen; Ruhrgebiet, Bevölkerungsdichte extrem hoch; Nordhessen, kaum Wasser da ...
> 
> Wie es auch geht, zeigt das Interview mit Boardie Janbr aus Ohio http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/februar-2011/interview-ausgewandert-janbr-ohio-usa.html
> aber da ist halt auch Wasser satt.


 
Hier käme eben die Dichte an Fischereischeinhaltern zum Tragen und die damiteinhergehenden höheren Angeldruck- und Abfallbelastungen. Eine faire Verteilung würde man hier bei akribischem Ausarbeiten schon auf die Beine stellen können.



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich die Frage was ein Verein dann noch für einen Ansporn hätte, ein neues Gewässer zu pachten...denn eigentlich bring ihm das nur zusätzlich Arbeit ein, aber keinen Vorteil für die Vereinsmitglieder, denn fischen darf dort ja dann jeder.
> 
> Allgemein wäre durch diese drastische staatliche Einmischung die komplette Konkurrenz ausgeschaltet.
> Dies hätte nicht nur negative Folgen für Verpächter, da es jedem Verein lieber wäre, wenn ein anderer das Gewässer pachten, sondern auch für die Fischer.
> ...


 
Ansporn ist, dass das Vereinswesen aufrechterhalten bleibt. Vereinsaktionen, Vereinskonkurrenz im weiteren Sinne (überregionales Wettangeln) bliebe bestehen. Auch der Ruf der Vereine würde weiterhin publik werden, wenn Verein A bessere Sauberkeit aufweist als Verein B. Zu diesen Fairnessrechnungen ist es eben entscheidend, eine Abwägung vorzunehmen. Ich erwähnte bereits die Dichte an Fischereischeinhaltern, Flächen und Distanzen müssen natürlich bei der Finanzierung mitberücksichtigt werden. Als unrealistisch empfinde ich dies nicht. 
Und bedenke bitte bei deinem letzten Beispiel - diese gewässerreichen Vereine mit wenigen Mitgliedern überleben auch jetzt. Und das ohne viele Vereinsbeiträge. Diese würden vermutlich von der Angelsteuer, die sich auf die Dichte der Fischereischeinhalter bezieht, sogar profitieren, da wohl mehr Geld in die Kassen käme.

Ich setze den Beitrag später fort.
Beste Grüße


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



d0ni schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen sowas.
> Also wenn jeder einfach überall angeln könnte, tja dann gibts eben keine "Top" Gewässer mehr.



Diese Einstellung ist das Problem...Vereine/ Mitglieder erkaufen sich quasi Top Gewässer...und gönnen keinem anderen den Zugang.

Gibts hier auch, wenn auch sicher in geringerem Maße als im westlichen Teile von Schland.

Ich finde das zum Kotzen...eine Karte für alles wäre dermaßen genial und mit Sicherheit nicht teurer als einzelne Karten und würde für die meisten Fischer/ Vereine etc. mit Sicherheit auch nicht weniger Einnahmen bringen.

Über den Verteilungsschlüssel bin ich mir nicht ganz im Klaren...aber sonst...HER DAMIT!!


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Anbei mal meine Kommentare zu den einzelnen aufgegriffenen Punkten in blau....




zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin hellauf begeistert, wirklich tolle Diskussion.
> 
> ...


----------



## d0ni (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



vermesser schrieb:


> Diese Einstellung ist das Problem...Vereine/ Mitglieder erkaufen sich quasi Top Gewässer...und gönnen keinem anderen den Zugang.
> 
> Gibts hier auch, wenn auch sicher in geringerem Maße als im westlichen Teile von Schland.
> 
> ...




Aber dann ist das vermeintliche Top Gewässer eben nach ein-zwei Jahren genau wie jedes andere.


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hier prallen auch völlig unterschiedliche Ansichten aufeinander. Ich betrachte angeln als eine Art "Jedermannsrecht", das man so einfach wie irgend möglich handhaben sollte...

Und von wegen, weit weg is es am schlimmsten...stimmt nicht. Am vermülltesten sind Plätze, die leicht erreichbar sind...Das rumdreckende Pack is nämlich größtenteils auch  noch sehr bequem...


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



d0ni schrieb:


> Aber dann ist das vermeintliche Top Gewässer eben nach ein-zwei Jahren genau wie jedes andere.



Und?? Dafür erholen sich andere Gewässer, die jetzt eventuell überrannt sind.


----------



## jigga1986 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

1. Vereine sollen abgeschafft werden
2. Konzept aus Holland soll übernomen werden


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> 1. Vereine sollen abgeschafft werden
> 2. Konzept aus Holland soll übernomen werden



Auch in holland darfst du mit dem pass nicht alle gewaesser beangeln.
einige sind in privater hand genau wie bei uns.


----------



## Carsten88045 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

So wie ich den Vorschlag verstehe, ist dann das Angeln an einem beliebigen Vereinsgewässer daran gebunden in einem Verein zu sein, wenn auch nicht in dem Verein, der das Gewässer gepachtet hat.

Ich sehe hier nur eine Verbesserung für Angler, die Vereinsmitglieder sind. Alle anderen sind die gekniffenen. Ich zwinge damit Leute in die Vereine, die da eigentlich nicht hinwollen, aber müssen um Ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. Ob das ein Gewinn ist?


----------



## jigga1986 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch in holland darfst du mit dem pass nicht alle gewaesser beangeln.
> einige sind in privater hand genau wie bei uns.


ist richtig aber mit vispass hat man mehr als genug Wasser. hier muss man für jede fischlose fütze bezahlen


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hallo Carsten,


ich habe das so verstanden, dass man nicht zwingend Vereinsangehörig sein muss, sondern durch die "Steuer" quasi wie ein Gastangler die Gewässer nutzen darf....


Der jenige der im Verein ist und diese Steuer quasi über seinen Beitag zahlt - muss diese Steuer nicht entrichten....


(oder so ähnlich)...


----------



## gründler (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Carsten88045 schrieb:


> Ich zwinge damit Leute in die Vereine, die da eigentlich nicht hinwollen, aber müssen um Ihrem Hobby nachzugehen. Ob das ein Gewinn ist?


 

Na das ist doch auf Umwegen schon seit 25J.der fall.

Zum glück wurde hier und da einiges abgeändert so das man ohne VDSF Paß Gastkarten oder Zugang bekommt,aber hier und da im Deutscheland gibt es noch einiges zu tun.


|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Auch in holland darfst du mit dem pass nicht alle gewaesser beangeln.
> einige sind in privater hand genau wie bei uns.



Vermutlich sind es bei uns viele mehr (kenne die holländischen Strukturen nicht so).
 Das Thema Eigentumsrechte würde auf jeden Fall stark tangiert werden.
 Betrifft nicht nur Seen, sondern auch Flüsse, deren Ufer ja auch irgendwem "gehören"; hier i.d.R. den anliegenden Landwirten.

 Bin nach wie vor skeptisch bis ablehnend bei dieser Idee, finde es aber gut, wenn hier über neue Ideen, andere Modelle diskutiert wird!


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@ Jigga


Du kannst aber NL und D nicht vergleichen. Holland ist von Wasser quasi durchzogen... und seien es auch nur die Polder!


Dazu haben wir in D auch mehr Einwohner als in NL und hochgerechnet auch mehr Angler in D als in NL....


Lass mal in NL die Masse an Anglern antanzen wie in D.... wirst dich wundern wie viele Angler man auf einmal an den im Vergleich vielen Wasserflächen sehen wird....


----------



## jranseier (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> 1. Vereine sollen abgeschafft werden
> 2. Konzept aus Holland soll übernomen werden



Also die Vereine dann wieder einführen, denn wenn du in NL einen VisPas kaufen willst, musst du u.a. Mitglied in einem niederländischen Verein sein.

ranseier


----------



## jigga1986 (25. September 2014)

Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Jigga
> 
> 
> Du kannst aber NL und D nicht vergleichen. Holland ist von Wasser quasi durchzogen... und seien es auch nur die Polder!
> ...


was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Anzahl der Angler wird sich nicht erhöhen. Mich nervt einfach diese politik man muss ständig suchen wem das gewässer gehört und wem ich mein geld schenken kann.  bei mir vor der tür fließt die ruhr in der ich nicht angeln kann  und ein verein möcht ich nicht,also muss ich 30-50km fahren um meinem hobyy nachzugehen leider ist holland zu weit weg

@jranseier
ja ist mir bekannt...ist nur formale sache da.



@zeitgeist

sowas wird man nie hinkriegen weil es so weniger Kohle zusammenkommt


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Die Sache mit "das Vereinsleben würde erhalten bleiben" kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Angler (wenn nicht die allermeisten) nur in nem Verein, um überhaupt wo angeln zu können. Das eigentliche Vereinsleben ist denen also von ihrer Grundeinstellung her so ziemlich bis komplett egal.

Mir ebenfalls - ich fang mit Vereinsleben gar nix an. Es ist vollkommen OK,  gemeinsam seine Arbeitsstunden zu leisten, gar nix gegen - das ist ein Dienst an der Gemeinschaft, ohne den halt nix geht und von dem alle Beteiligten was haben bzw. der auch für die Voraussetzungen zum Angeln notwendig ist. Quasi Mittel zum Zweck in einer Zweckgemeinschaft.

Aber jegliches "Gestammtische" und Aufeinandergehocke ist mir höchst zuwider, damit hab ich noch nie was anfangen können. Völlig egal, bei welcher Art von Verein. 

Ich habe bereits genug gute Freunde, mit denen ich mich treffe, wenn ich unter Leute will. Da brauche ich keine "Zwangsgemeinschaft".

Zudem bevorzuge ich es, allein zu angeln, weil ich meine Ruhe haben will - und wenn gemeinsam, dann mit ausgewählten Leuten, auf die ich auch Bock habe (und die natürlich andersrum auch auf mich Bock haben). 

Am Wasser kann ich auf Zulaberer, die man nicht mehr loswird, dankend verzichten. Die meinen offenbar, weil sie im selben Verein sind, ist das ne Lizenz zum Aufdiepellerücken. 

Da gibts genug Typen, die dann an einem hängen wie die Kletten - nee danke, am Wasser will ich keinerlei Stress in keinerlei Form. Je weniger Menschen ich da überhaupt sehe, desto besser.

Als ich früher noch in nem Verein war, ging mir schon das gemeinschaftliche Anfischen etc. gewaltig auf die Nüsse. Das war ein einziges Gegeiere und Geneide etc.

Im Fall des genannten Modells würde ich ausschließlich angeln und meine Pflicht ohne zu meckern erfüllen - bei sonstigem Vereinischen würde man mich da aber keine einzige Sekunde lang sehen. Dienst nach Vorschrift und fertig.

Andernfalls müsste das wirklich ein verdammt entspannter, offener Verein mit ebensolchen Leuten sein. Sonst ist jegliches Engagement sowieso komplett für die Katz, da es von vorn herein abgewürgt wird, wenn den Regierigen nicht in ihren allwissenden Kram passt.

Aus meiner eigenen BW-Erfahrung - ob Angel- oder Sport- oder Sonstwasverein - habe ich den Eindruck: 

Es scheint fast immer mehr um die eigentliche Vereinsmeierei (inkl. Waszumeldenhaben) als um die Sache (Angeln, Sport etc.) an sich zu gehen. Und damit fang ich mal absolut gar nix an. 

Die sollen da gackern, rumintrigieren, übereinander ablästern und Missgunst über das größere Auto des anderen verbreiten, wie sie wollen. 

Aber komplett ohne mich, für mich ist sowas komplette Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@ jigga


das sollte dir nur zeigen, dass man nicht Konzept A aus Land A einfach in Land B einführen kann......


Mich nerft es auch, dass ich kaum Gewässer (Stillwasser) in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe habe. Und die 2 dies gibt sind in Vereinshand....


Andersrum muss man den Vereinen zu gute halten, dass diese viele Gewässer zum Angeln gepachtet haben..... was passiert wenn andere Organisationen Gewässer pachten oder gar kaufen, wird nicht selten mit Angelverbotsschildern überrascht....


----------



## thomas1602 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

also wenn ich so Richtung Westen schau und sehe/lese wie das bei euch gelöst ist, würde mich das auch extrem nerven.

Ich weiß nicht, ob mir durch den Aufwand mir das komplette Hobby vergällt würde.

So wie es bei uns in Sachsen gelöst ist, gefällt es mir ganz gut.
Es gibt 3 "Schwester"verbände
AV Elbflorenz 
AV Leipzig
AV Mulde Elster
denen sind die Vereine untergeordnet. Wenn ich in einem Verein hier bin, darf ich am kompletten Gewässerfond der 3 angeln (bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen)
Die Vereine haben einen festen Gewässerabschnitt oder eben Gewässer, was sie zur Pflege haben, der ist fest. 
Ein Teil des Vereinsbeitrages (der grosse) wird vom Verein an die übergeordnete Instanz durchgereicht

Zusätzlich gibt es Vereinbarungen mit Brandenburg, Sachsen Anhalt (Thüringen nur teilweise) bei denen ich für schlappe 5€ auch an allen Gewässern des Fonds angeln darf.

Also rein von der Möglichkeit angeln zu gehen, finde ich das schon sehr optimal. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich nicht immer Lust an den selben 2 Teichen zu angeln.


----------



## jigga1986 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Sache mit "das Vereinsleben würde erhalten bleiben" kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Angler (wenn nicht die allermeisten) nur in nem Verein, um überhaupt wo angeln zu können. Das eigentliche Vereinsleben ist denen also von ihrer Grundeinstellung her so ziemlich bis komplett egal.
> 
> ...


top! meine Meinung! vielleicht andert sich das wenn man Rentner wird und viel Zeit hat...jetzt no waY


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ist jetzt etwas OT


jigga1986 schrieb:


> Anzahl der Angler wird sich nicht erhöhen.


Das stimmt so nicht und wäre mein erster Schritt, wo man vieles ändern könnte & müsste; Stichwort "Zugang zum Angeln erleichtern". Und als zweiter Schritt käme bei mir der Punkt, "Zugang zu Gewässern". 
 Ist aber hier nicht das Thema.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Gewässerfond...|kopfkrat#c


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Gewässerfond schön und gut, hilft aber je nach Gegend auch nicht viel...

Hier zum Beispiel gibts da nur Teiche, kleine Seen und Kanäle...alle attraktiven Gewässer erfordern eine extra Karte (nein, nicht eine- jeder See fast eine extra Karte  ).


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

was ist mit Gewässern die in Privathand sind? Die würden aus einem Fond auch raus fallen... man kann ja keinen enteignen....


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Grundsätzlich halte ich es für eine gute Idee (die Ausgangsfrage), aber hier in D mit über 80 Mio. Einwohnern und so wenig Gewässern schlicht unmöglich.


----------



## thomas1602 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Fr33 schrieb:


> was ist mit Gewässern die in Privathand sind? Die würden aus einem Fond auch raus fallen... man kann ja keinen enteignen....


bei uns:
- werden oft für gutes Geld verpachtet an z.B. AV Elbflorenz und sind so im Fond
- werden irgendwann verkauft und AV Elbflorenz hat auch die Chance mitzubieten
- sind und bleiben in Privathand, was nicht schlimm ist, solange es eben genug Gewässer im Fond gibt


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal : schade, dass du dir nicht die Zeit genommen hast, zuende zu lesen.
> 
> Nun zu deinem Einwand mit den ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern, die bei der Reinigung mithelfen. Ich kann nur für mich selbst sprechen, ich bin wohnhaft in NRW und in einem Verein im Großraum Bremen. Ich kann aus zeitlichen & organisatorischen Gründen grundsätzlich nicht an Reinigungsaktionen teilnehmen. Jucken mich die verschenkten 20 Euro? Nein. Würden diejenigen, die jetzt mitaufräumen, weiterhin aufräumen wenn sie ihre 20 Euro nicht zurückbekämen? Ich denke ja. Es geht ja hierbei in erster Linie um Kollegialität und "Frühjahrsputz". Als weiteren Anreiz könnten Vereine die Reinigungen obli...........


 
 Habe ich möglichweise auch falsch ausgedrückt, ich habe es schon gelesen, aber ich habe das meiste nicht wirklich versucht zu durchdenken und zu verstehen.
 Habe ähnliche Gedankengänge oder Wünsche schon öfter gehört. 

 Nun du zahlst großzügig 20€... und ich gehöre halt zu den Idealisten die mehr Zeit für den Verein aufbringen als sie selber noch angeln.|uhoh:

 Dumm nur, das ich zu den Angelverrückten zähle und das tatsächlich alles auch gerne seit nun 30 Jahren mache.
 Da baut man schnell sein Leben um so etwas herum auf und auch  zu den Gewässern und den Fischbeständen entwickelt man eine freundschaftliche Verantwortung.
 Ich freute mich z.B tierisch als ein Gast, hier im A.B über den freundlichen und hilfsbereiten Umgang bei uns, mit Gästen schrieb.
 Ach ja, ich freue mich über jedes glückliche Gesicht, wenn mir Jemand erzählt das er bei uns einen schönen oder erfolgreichen Tag hatte.
 Denn das ist es, was mir zeigt das mein Zeitaufwand auch Sinn hat.

 Denkst du wirklich alles ist mit ein wenig Aufräumen am Ufer getan ? 
 Das können einige Angler an einem Vormittag meist erledigen, selbst die Scheinausgabe ist aufwendiger.

 20€ sind doch ein Witz.
 Auch weil auf der Gegenseite steht, das man gemeinsam etwas schafft, was der Gemeinschaft hilft.
 So bildet sich Gemeinsinn und man beginnt das dann auch erhalten zu wollen, was man gemeinsam erschaffen hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Angelsteuer brauch ich nicht...

Wenn ich mir vorstelle das durch die Steuer dann praktisch jeder an "meinen" Vereinsgewässern angeln kann wird mir schlecht. Ich bin froh das wir da unter uns sind oder ich teilweise sogar oft allein da am angeln bin. 

Könnte da jeder Angeln würde das viele weitere Personen anziehen (besonders die Angler, die bisher von einigen Gewässern mit Gastkarten oder FoPu bedient werden) Da wär das Gewässer sicherlich überlaufen, besonders wenn das Gewässer als gut gilt und der Fischbestand nach einiger Zeit im A (besonders in kleinen Gewässern). Man könnte zwar immer wieder massig nachbesetzen, aber sowas hat dann auch nur FoPu - Charakter...für mich wäre so ein Gewässer minderwertig und wäre für mich nicht mehr reizvoll...möchte ich nicht.

Jeder, der ernsthaft Interesse an einem Gewässer in der Umgebung hat wird auch in den entsprechenden Verein eintreten. Natürlich ist es auch ein Nachteil, wenn ich irgendwo in Deutschland ein schönes Gewässer sehe, ich aber da nicht angeln darf. Das nehme ich aber in Kauf...da ist mir der Erhalt meiner Stammgewässer wichtiger.


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Genau, bloß keine Fremden am eigenen Teich und jeder kocht sein Süppchen.
Hab ich mittlerweile echt null Verständnis für...

Genau aus dieser Zersplitterung resultiert nämlich, dass wir als Angler nach außen hin ein so "tolles Bild" abgeben...und dass man mit den Anglern machen kann, was man will.

Die gönnen sich ja schon gegenseitig den Platz am eigenen Teich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Wenn ich an den Vereinssee angeln fahre will ich entspannen und nicht erst stundenlang einen Platz suchen müssen, weil noch Dutzend andere Angler da sind. Deswegen fische ich z. B. auch nicht am FoPu. Ich will auch kein Gewässer wo man (übertrieben) jede Woche neu besetzen muss, sondern ein natürliches Gewässer mit einem gesunden, sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischbestand...solche Gewässer haben wir noch. 

An großen Gewässern wie Kanäle, große Flüsse ist es nicht schlimm, wenn noch viele andere da sitzen....was ist aber mit z. B. kleinen Forellenbächen (bestes Beispiel wie ich finde)...soll es dann so sein, das an jedem überhängenden Busch oder Gumpen ein Angler steht?

Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis


----------



## herby1 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Für mich hört sich das Ganze ungefähr so an: Ich wohne in einem 1Zimmer Apartment ohne Balkon und Garten. Find ich klasse und ist saubillig. Aber am Wochenende wenns schön ist und im Urlaub würd ich schon gern mit Freunden grillen oder ne Party feiern. Deshalb bin ich für die Einführung einer Gartensteuer. Ich zahl so fiktive 50 Euro im Jahr und darf mich dann in jeden Garten oder Terasse setzen. Ist ja unser Land und somit im Besitz von allen. Das Aufräumen und Pflegen und Bepflanzen hat zwar bislang in mühevoller Arbeit der Eigentümer oder Mieter des Gründstücks gemacht. Aber das können dann ja evtl. bezahlte Arbeitskräfte machen.  Könnte ja vielleicht auch aus dem Fond mit meiner Steuer bezahlt werden. So ein Unfug. Ne,ne Leute lasst mal gut sein. Ist schon o.k wenn die Gewässer weiterhin in Vereins- oder Privathand sind. Einführung einer Steuer... Sieht man doch alleine schon für was alles unsere Rentenbeiträge verwendet werden. Am wenigsten für die Rente. Oder wer soll sonst diese Verwaltung übernehmen? Unsere tollen Verbände VDSF, DAV und wie sie alle heißen? Die hätten doch die  letzten Jahrzente Zeit gehabt Verbandsgewässer zuzukaufen wos geht. Was machen die eigentlich mit unseren Beiträgen? Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung wenn ich das Angeln ernsthaft betreibe kann es doch nicht sooo schwer sein einem ansässigen Verein beizutreten und somit in den Genuss zu kommen ebenfalls ein Mitbesitzer des von mir beangelten Gewässers zu sein. Oder eben an einem Privatgewässer eine Jahreslizenz zu kaufen. Dann kann ich ebenfalls wann immer ich lustig bin schnell zum Angeln und muß eben nicht erst ne Ausgabestelle für Gastkarten suchen.


----------



## wusel345 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Nicht noch eine Steuer. Wir bezahlen auch so schon genug an Steuern. Es reicht!


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> was soll mir das jetzt sagen? Anzahl der Angler wird sich nicht erhöhen. Mich nervt einfach diese politik man muss ständig suchen wem das gewässer gehört und wem ich mein geld schenken kann.  bei mir vor der tür fließt die ruhr in der ich nicht angeln kann  und ein verein möcht ich nicht,also muss ich 30-50km fahren um meinem hobyy nachzugehen leider ist holland zu weit weg
> 
> @jranseier
> ja ist mir bekannt...ist nur formale sache da.
> ...



Alsooo kurz zum Thema Ruhr.

A) Bei der DEW21 kann man Jahreskarten für die Ruhr kaufen.
B) Gelsenwasser verkauft meines Wissens auch Jahreskarten für die Ruhr
C) Die Ruhr in Duisburg kann man auch über eine Jahreskarte OHNE Vereinsmitgliedschaft beangeln.

Was mich eher anpisst, ist diese Abzocke unter den Vereinsmitgliedern bzw. LV.

Eine Tageskarte für den Kanal in NRW kostet 5 Euro. Jahreskarten kann man nicht bekommen.
Die Jahreskarte für Vereinsmitglieder kostet hingegen 20 Euro.
(Da kotze ich das erste Mal)

Dann.. der LSFV SH hatte für VDSF Mitglieder Rabatte für Gastkarten eingeräumt. Erstmal löblich.
Andere LV wie die in NRW ziehen den Anglern die Knete aus der Tasche.
Negativ: Der LSFV SH räumte den Rabatt aber nicht für DAV Mitglieder ein. (2. kotzen)

Man könnte ja min. alle Bundeswasserstrassen in einer Erlaubniskarte zusammenfügen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Fände ich so net schlecht.

Am ersten April diesen Jahres mal in dieser Weise angedacht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283006


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



vermesser schrieb:


> Genau, bloß keine Fremden am eigenen Teich und jeder kocht sein Süppchen.
> Hab ich mittlerweile echt null Verständnis für...
> 
> Genau aus dieser Zersplitterung resultiert nämlich, dass wir als Angler nach außen hin ein so "tolles Bild" abgeben...und dass man mit den Anglern machen kann, was man will.
> ...



Da könnte man mal wieder ein Auge auf C&R werfen.

Wobei ich mich aber auch Frage ob es wirklich so ist. Machen wir uns Angler die Gewässer durch eine Öffnung für "alle" wirklich kaputt?

Sind die Gewässer z.b. in Holland kaputt?

Zig Angler aus Deutschland fahren rüber zum Angeln, hinzu kommen die Ferienangler, die Wettkampfangler etc..

An manchen Strecken in den Niederlanden ist jede Woche Wettkampf.
Strecke kaputt?

Ich halte dieses angebliche Ausbeuten der guten Gewässer für Panikmache.


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Da 85% der deutschen Angler immernoch denken sie stehen mit einem Bein im Knast wenn Sie nicht jeden maßigen gefangenen Fisch entnehmen - auch wenn Sie diesen nicht verwerten, wird sich nix an den Aussagen mancher hier ändern.... teils gebe ich diesen sogar Recht.

 In NL herrscht neben gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen C&R auch ne anderen Moral. Warum fahren denn viele zum Angelurlaub ins Ausland....weil es da weniger Zugangsprobleme zum Angeln gibt - aber eben auch noch bessere Chancen als hier....


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Fr33 schrieb:


> In NL herrscht neben gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen C&R .



Sorry das ist so einfach nicht richtig.
An bestimmten Gewässern für bestimmte Fischarten gibt es endnahme Verbote.
Generell wird  in NL  c&r gerne gesehen.

Bis auf die eh ganzjährig geschützten Arten und an Gewässern wo es endnahmeverbote gibt ,darf man sehrwohl seinen was auch immer Fisch endnehmen,mitnehmen.


----------



## jigga1986 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Alsooo kurz zum Thema Ruhr.
> 
> 
> B) Gelsenwasser verkauft meines Wissens auch Jahreskarten für die Ruhr
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ja ist richtig und hätte ich anders schreiben sollen... es gibt Gewässer wo C&R für einige Fischarten zwingend vorgeschrieben ist. Abgesehen davon ist C&R gerne gesehen .... alles korrekt.

 Dennoch bleibe ich dabei, dass das Denken von Anglern in NL halt ne andere Hausnummer ist als in D.

 Thomas würde sagen - jahrzehntelanges eingehämmere von wegen Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb und jeder maßige Fisch muss aus dem Wasser haben die Einstellung zum Angeln in D geprägt wie Sie heute nunmal ist...


----------



## angler1996 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

wenn das der Staat machen soll, sind die Kosten für den reinen Verwaltungsaufwand riesig. Wieviel wollt Ihr löhnen?
 Es gibt selbst zur aktuellen Maut für Ausländer Berechnungen, die sagen, dass die Kosten die Einnahmen übersteigen. 
 Das funktioniert in Vereinen, weil da ne ganze Menge unentgeltlich gemacht wird, außer man leistet sich 3 Geschäftsführer|supergri


----------



## zeitgeist91 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Hallo!



Fr33 schrieb:


> Anbei mal meine Kommentare zu den einzelnen aufgegriffenen Punkten in blau....
> Leider völlig falsch... gerade an Ecken, die nicht in  wenigen Minuten von Kontrollorganen besucht werden, passieren die  meisten Dinge. Es wird mehr entnommen als erlaubt, Unrat umso mehr  liegen gelassen usw... denn je weiter man vom Schuss weg ist - umso mehr  "Freiheiten" hat man und umso weniger "Kontrollen und Sanktionen"  erfolgen...
> 
> Das Kind ist aber bei dieser Sichtweise schon lange in den Brunnen gefallen. Warum sollen Vereine  ihre Pforten jetzt öffnen, wenn sie vorher alles für und um das  Gewässer aus "ihrer eigenen Tasche" bezahlt haben? Die getätigten  Ausgaben und Maßnahmen waren für die Mitglieder bestimmt die das bereits  bezahlt haben.....
> ...



Zu 1) 

Warum gehst du denn vom Schlimmsten aus? Du unterstellst damit im Grunde genommen, dass eigentlich ein Großteil der Angler regelrecht darauf aus ist, Gewässer zu ruinieren. Für mich (und das ist einfach mein subjektiver Erfahrungsschatz) ist es nur ein geringer Anteil der Angler, die sich wie Schweine aufführen. Diese haben oftmals gar keine Lizenzen und für diese hat die Regelung kaum Bewandnis. 

Zu 2)

Warum sie es tun sollten? Naja, aus autonomer Motivation heraus sollten sie es womöglich nicht. Jedoch finde ich das Vereinswesen extrem statisch, veraltet und nunmehr zweckentfremdet. Im Grunde genommen wäre diese Regelung auf eine gewisse Art und Weise ein "Tritt in den Arsch" wenn man so will, doch wieso sollte das derzeitige Vereinswesen wie ein Heiligtum behandelt werden? Es ist ein Missstand! So einfach ist das. An erster Stelle sollte das angelnde Individuum stehen. Nicht ein Verein erzkonservativer Vereinsfunktionäre (mal polemisch formuliert). 

zu 3) 

Widersprichst du dir mit dem letzten Satz nicht absolut selbst? Die Gewässer werden gleichbleibend frequentiert, das sehe ich auch so. Es ist ja nicht so, dass je der Person die jetzt ein Hausgewässer hat, durch eine Loslösung vom derzeitigen Vereinswesen auf ein anderes Hausgewässer umwechselt. Die meisten Vereinsmitglieder sind ja in einem Verein Mitglied, der einige Gewässer hat die einem besonders wichtig erscheinen. Der fliegende Wechsel soll bloß vereinfacht werden, ich glaube die Anglerzahl nimmt nur marginal zu. Es ist wie ein umfangreicheres Gastkartensystem zu verstehen. 




vermesser schrieb:


> Hier prallen auch völlig unterschiedliche  Ansichten aufeinander. Ich betrachte angeln als eine Art  "Jedermannsrecht", das man so einfach wie irgend möglich handhaben  sollte...
> 
> Und von wegen, weit weg is es am schlimmsten...stimmt nicht. Am  vermülltesten sind Plätze, die leicht erreichbar sind...Das rumdreckende  Pack is nämlich größtenteils auch  noch sehr bequem...



10/10 entspricht meiner Auffassung. Hafen, in denen man das Auto quasi neben dem Ufer parken kann, sind gepflastert mit Knicklichtern, abgerissenen Schnüren mit Sargbleien und leeren Tauwurmdosen.




Carsten88045 schrieb:


> So wie ich den Vorschlag verstehe, ist dann  das Angeln an einem beliebigen Vereinsgewässer daran gebunden in einem  Verein zu sein, wenn auch nicht in dem Verein, der das Gewässer  gepachtet hat.
> 
> Ich sehe hier nur eine Verbesserung für Angler, die Vereinsmitglieder  sind. Alle anderen sind die gekniffenen. Ich zwinge damit Leute in die  Vereine, die da eigentlich nicht hinwollen, aber müssen um Ihrem Hobby  nachzugehen. Ob das ein Gewinn ist?



Das ist reell eine Problematik, die ich nicht bedacht habe. Ich würde dich an dieser Stelle darauf verweisen, dass die Vereinsmitgliedschaft, i.S.d. Ausgangsposts, weitaus kostengünstiger wäre und somit der Hinderungsgrund eines Vereinsbeitritts nicht mehr so groß wäre. 



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> 
> ich habe das so verstanden, dass man nicht zwingend Vereinsangehörig  sein muss, sondern durch die "Steuer" quasi wie ein Gastangler die  Gewässer nutzen darf....
> ...



Nein. Die Steuer entrichtest du und trittst einem Verein bei, welchem du nur noch eine Art Pauschale für Nutzungskosten entrichtest. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vermutlich sind es bei uns viele mehr (kenne die holländischen Strukturen nicht so).
> Das Thema Eigentumsrechte würde auf jeden Fall stark tangiert werden.
> Betrifft nicht nur Seen, sondern auch Flüsse, deren Ufer ja auch irgendwem "gehören"; hier i.d.R. den anliegenden Landwirten.
> 
> Bin nach wie vor skeptisch bis ablehnend bei dieser Idee, finde es aber  gut, wenn hier über neue Ideen, andere Modelle diskutiert wird!



Differenziere hier bitte zwischen Eigentum- und Nutzung. Enteignungen wären bei meinem Modell weder zielführend noch notwendig. Die Uferbereiche wären ebenso unverändert im Besitz und Eigentum der aktuellen Eigentümer. 




PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Sache mit "das Vereinsleben würde erhalten bleiben" kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Angler (wenn nicht die allermeisten) nur  in nem Verein, um überhaupt wo angeln zu können. Das eigentliche  Vereinsleben ist denen also von ihrer Grundeinstellung her so ziemlich  bis komplett egal.
> 
> ...




Der Text hätte von mir stammen können. Ich bin lediglich auf etwaige Vereinslebensaspekte eingegangen, um auch alteingesessene Vereinsmitglieder nicht gleich auf die Barrikaden zu bringen und die üblichen Totschlagargumente von vornherein auszuschließen. Nichtsdestotrotz - diejenigen, die das Vereinsleben genießen, könnten es aufrechterhalten wie gehabt. 



thomas1602 schrieb:


> also wenn ich so Richtung Westen schau und  sehe/lese wie das bei euch gelöst ist, würde mich das auch extrem  nerven.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob mir durch den Aufwand mir das komplette Hobby vergällt würde.
> 
> ...




"Was mache ich noch hier?!" :m



Fr33 schrieb:


> was ist mit Gewässern die in Privathand sind? Die  würden aus einem Fond auch raus fallen... man kann ja keinen  enteignen....



Privatgewässer sind gesondert zu behandeln in diesem Zusammenhang. Was nicht in Vereinshand ist, ist sehr schwierig. Goldrichtig erkannt. Doch diese müssten nicht unbedingt in das Modell integriert werden. Die sind ja auch jetzt für den Nicht-Eigentümer gänzlich unerreichbar, auch nicht durch Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Es klingt jetzt billig - aber lassen wir die doch in der Diskussion mal ein bisschen außenvor, denn das würde jetzt sehr weit führen.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Habe ich möglichweise auch falsch ausgedrückt,  ich habe es schon gelesen, aber ich habe das meiste nicht wirklich  versucht zu durchdenken und zu verstehen.
> Habe ähnliche Gedankengänge oder Wünsche schon öfter gehört.
> 
> Nun du zahlst großzügig 20€... und ich gehöre halt zu den Idealisten  die mehr Zeit für den Verein aufbringen als sie selber noch angeln.|uhoh:
> ...




Ich würde dich zunächst gerne auf meinen Ausgangspost verweisen, in dem von rein fiktiven Werten die Rede war.
Ferner : 
ich will hier die Arbeit von Vereinsmitgliedern und -helfern keineswegs unterminieren. Das möchet ich an dieser Stelle nochmal betonen. Deine Einstellung scheint gesund zu sein, was Fremdangler betrifft. Doch ich wage jetzt einfach die These, dass du damit eine absolute Minderheit darstellst. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut daran, als ich einmal einen Vereinswechsel anstrebte - ich besuchte die Internetseite, las mich in das Gastkartenwesen des Vereins ein und kontaktierte (telefonisch) den Vereinsvorstand. Mein Anliegen war es (da ich leidenschaftlicher Karpfenangler bin) über Nacht einen See des Vereins zu beangeln. Ich habe auf die Homepage verwiesen, dort war die Rede von "Gastkarten nur für Fließgewässer erhältlich. Bei stehenden Gewässern entscheidet der Vorstand im Einzelfall". Nach Äußerung meines Anliegens, kleinen Verweis auf diesen Satz und ein insgesamt höfliches, nettes Auftreten (ich vermute, dass die Mitleser sich vorstellen können, dass es von mir kein "eyyy alder" am Telefon zu hören gibt) wurde mir schlicht ein mürrisches "Nein, ist nicht" entgegengepfeffert. Das ist für mich die repräsentative Realität und ein absoluter Missstand! Die Vereine haben sich den Unmut der Angler doch selbst eingebrockt wenn man es mal nüchtern betrachtet. 
Du bist aber keine Minderheit, wenn du viel Zeit mit Angeln und allem drumherum zubringst - nimm mich mal als Beispiel. Wenn ich angeln gehe, meine Ruten ausgebracht habe, laufe ich die Ufer ab und schmeiße zurückgebliebenen Müll in meinen Obi-Eimer. Einfach weil mir die Gewässer etwas bedeuten. Und ich mache jede Wette - damit bin ich nicht der einzige!



D1985 schrieb:


> Angelsteuer brauch ich nicht...
> 
> Wenn ich mir vorstelle das durch die Steuer dann praktisch jeder an  "meinen" Vereinsgewässern angeln kann wird mir schlecht. Ich bin froh  das wir da unter uns sind oder ich teilweise sogar oft allein da am  angeln bin.
> 
> ...



Dem liegt die Annahme zu Grunde, dass eine Änderung des Vereinswesens schlagartig zu einer Explosion der Anglerzahl führen würde. Das stimmt doch nicht! Die Leute, die in dem direkten Einzugsgebiet deines Vereins leben, würden schon lange in deinem Verein sein und legal an deinem See angeln, wenn er so einen tollen Ruf hätte und jeder dort angeln wollen würde. Du personifizierst - mit Verlaub - diesen "Nimm-Mir-Bloß-Meinen-Fisch-Nicht-Weg"-Gedanken, den leider sehr sehr viele Angler verinnerlicht haben. Und wenn eine Umsiedlung von Gewässer A auf Gewässer B erfolgt - 2 Jahre und schlagartig ist Gewässer A wieder Hoch im Kurs, der kluge Angler schnallts und fängt nach wie vor!




D1985 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den Vereinssee angeln fahre will ich  entspannen und nicht erst stundenlang einen Platz suchen müssen, weil  noch Dutzend andere Angler da sind. Deswegen fische ich z. B. auch nicht  am FoPu. Ich will auch kein Gewässer wo man (übertrieben) jede Woche  neu besetzen muss, sondern ein natürliches Gewässer mit einem gesunden,  sich selbst reproduzierenden Fischbestand...solche Gewässer haben wir  noch.
> 
> An großen Gewässern wie Kanäle, große Flüsse ist es nicht schlimm, wenn  noch viele andere da sitzen....was ist aber mit z. B. kleinen  Forellenbächen (bestes Beispiel wie ich finde)...soll es dann so sein,  das an jedem überhängenden Busch oder Gumpen ein Angler steht?
> 
> Dafür hab ich kein Verständnis



Siehe obige Ausführungen.




herby1 schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das Ganze ungefähr so an: Ich  wohne in einem 1Zimmer Apartment ohne Balkon und Garten. Find ich klasse  und ist saubillig. Aber am Wochenende wenns schön ist und im Urlaub  würd ich schon gern mit Freunden grillen oder ne Party feiern. Deshalb  bin ich für die Einführung einer Gartensteuer. Ich zahl so fiktive 50  Euro im Jahr und darf mich dann in jeden Garten oder Terasse setzen. Ist  ja unser Land und somit im Besitz von allen. Das Aufräumen und Pflegen  und Bepflanzen hat zwar bislang in mühevoller Arbeit der Eigentümer oder  Mieter des Gründstücks gemacht. Aber das können dann ja evtl. bezahlte  Arbeitskräfte machen.  Könnte ja vielleicht auch aus dem Fond mit meiner  Steuer bezahlt werden. So ein Unfug. Ne,ne Leute lasst mal gut sein.  Ist schon o.k wenn die Gewässer weiterhin in Vereins- oder Privathand  sind. Einführung einer Steuer... Sieht man doch alleine schon für was  alles unsere Rentenbeiträge verwendet werden. Am wenigsten für die  Rente. Oder wer soll sonst diese Verwaltung übernehmen? Unsere tollen  Verbände VDSF, DAV und wie sie alle heißen? Die hätten doch die  letzten  Jahrzente Zeit gehabt Verbandsgewässer zuzukaufen wos geht. Was machen  die eigentlich mit unseren Beiträgen? Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung wenn  ich das Angeln ernsthaft betreibe kann es doch nicht sooo schwer sein  einem ansässigen Verein beizutreten und somit in den Genuss zu kommen  ebenfalls ein Mitbesitzer des von mir beangelten Gewässers zu sein. Oder  eben an einem Privatgewässer eine Jahreslizenz zu kaufen. Dann kann ich  ebenfalls wann immer ich lustig bin schnell zum Angeln und muß eben  nicht erst ne Ausgabestelle für Gastkarten suchen.



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber bei so einer Polemik wird mir schlecht. Wieso uferst du mit deinem Beitrag so aus? Bleib mal sachlich. Das Gartenbeispiel ist im Kern völlig verfehlt. Es geht hier um die Abschaffung von Bürokratie, keine Enteignungen oder sonst was. Hört doch mal mit dieser ständigen Angst vor "Fisch-Raub" (vote for Unwort des Jahres 2014) auf.



angler1996 schrieb:


> wenn das der Staat machen soll, sind die  Kosten für den reinen Verwaltungsaufwand riesig. Wieviel wollt Ihr  löhnen?
> Es gibt selbst zur aktuellen Maut für Ausländer Berechnungen, die sagen, dass die Kosten die Einnahmen übersteigen.
> Das funktioniert in Vereinen, weil da ne ganze Menge unentgeltlich gemacht wird, außer man leistet sich 3 Geschäftsführer|supergri



Es geht hier auch um die longterm-Perspektive. Die Anfangskosten würden höher ausfallen, doch das drosselt sich. Und rechne mal deine persönlichen Einsparungen hinsichtlich Gastkarten gegen, dann wirkt das Ergebnis nicht ganz so unbillig.


Ich möchte zu guter letzt noch im Zuge dieser angeregten Diskussion anmahnen, bitte nicht zu weit auszuufern. Diese Seitenhiebe Richtung C&R sind hier fehl am Platz.

Danke für alle Antworten & entschuldigt die verspätete Fortsetzung meines Posts - ich war den Tag über verhindert.

Beste Grüße,

zeitgeist91


----------



## Jose (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich möchte zu guter letzt noch im Zuge dieser angeregten Diskussion anmahnen, bitte nicht zu weit auszuufern. ...



gerne doch.
posts dieser länge les ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Jose schrieb:


> gerne doch.
> posts dieser länge les ich erst gar nicht.



Dazu zwingt dich keiner. Ich habe eine Diskussion angefangen und zu Anregungen und Kritik aufgefordert. Würde ich darauf nun nicht eingehen, wäre das nicht wirklich höflich. Wer sich für das Thema interessiert, liest auch einen laengeren Beitrag. Schade, dass du dich dazu nicht in der Lage fühlst.


----------



## Jose (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Dazu zwingt dich keiner. Ich habe eine Diskussion angefangen und zu Anregungen und Kritik aufgefordert. Würde ich darauf nun nicht eingehen, wäre das nicht wirklich höflich. Wer sich für das Thema interessiert, liest auch einen laengeren Beitrag. Schade, dass du dich dazu nicht in der Lage fühlst.



nett von dir, dass du "dich nicht in der lage *fühlst*" schreibst und nicht "*bist*". geschenkt...
 aber verrat mir mal, wie man so ein thema realitätsfrei von dafv und konsorten eröffnen kann?

dort liegt die deutsche misere begründet, in der vereinsmeierei und der ablehnung des jedermannsrechtes.

bin zwar nicht mehr auf dem laufenden - aber frankreich hat mich immer fragen lassen: warum können die das - und 'unsere' nicht?

http://www.cartedepeche.fr/

uns fehlt(e) halt etwas dieses ding des dr. guillotine.

feudal, klerikal, vereine - und als superpopanz dieser four-letter-verband mit nichtangelnder präsi.

deine wunschsteuer entbehrt jeglichen realitätsbezuges - außer eben 'noch 'ne steuer'

im grunde ist dein thema im AB nicht erlaubt, weil nämlich politisch, politisch, politisch!


nachtrag: ich schätze mich glücklich, für 'lausige' 30+ ocken in ganz NRW am rhein angeln zu können - ohne alle naslang auf fischereigrenze-schilder zu stoßen. ein heikles gewässer - aber mit einem ganz starken hauch von freiheit.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Jose schrieb:


> nett von dir, dass du "dich nicht in der lage *fühlst*" schreibst und nicht "*bist*". geschenkt...
> aber verrat mir mal, wie man so ein thema realitätsfrei von dafv und konsorten eröffnen kann?
> 
> dort liegt die deutsche misere begründet, in der vereinsmeierei und der ablehnung des jedermannsrechtes.
> ...





Steht in meinem Ausgangspost dass ich diesen Steuerentwurf durchziehen will? Nein.

Klar, die Probleme reichen weit. Aber historische Fälle wie das Bremer Stockangelrecht machen Hoffnung. Das ganze ist ein Denkanstoß und du bist nicht meiner Auffassung, was völlig ok ist. Trotzdem halte ich an den positiven Ansätzen fest.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@Zeitgeist
 Das ein Angler vorgefundenen Müll entsorgt wird hier als selbstverständlich angesehen.
 Das nicht zu machen, kann Dich hier glatt den Schein kosten.
 Du würdest aber auch nicht viel vorfinden.

 Ein Problem ist halt die Vielfältigkeit der Angler und regionale Betrachtungen.
 Was ist richtig und was ist falsch, sollte keiner für andere festlegen dürfen.
 Das Ergebnis ist es, was zeigt wie gut etwas funktioniert, aber selbst das Ergebnis mag manchem gefallen und einem Anderen nicht.
 Der Zustand der Gewässer, oder die Möglichkeiten der Nutzung, sind oft eben auch das langjährige Ergebnis des Verhaltens der Nutzer und der Nutzung.


 Es ist für Gastangler nie leicht sich da dann richtig zu verhalten.
 Ich habe hier oft gelesen das viele eine weitere Rute oder einen überzähligen Fisch, Mindestmaße, l.Köfi, Hältern oder ähnliches regional, nicht für so wichtig nehmen.
 Das kann dann dort, wo so etwas wichtig genommen wird für Unverständnis sorgen.

 Wer z.B  Angeln auf Besatzfische kennt, wird nie so recht verstehen warum Andere die nie besetzen, einer Portionsforelle solchen Stellenwert zu messen(Das sie sie kaum fangen mögen oder C&R betreiben.)
 Umgekehrt würde er denken, so ein schlecht bewirtschaftetes Gewässer, da sollen die mal etwas aussetzen.

 Es gibt dieses Sprichwort: Nachbars Kirschen sind die Besten.
 Das trifft es und besonders trifft es, wenn man selbst sich nie einen Kirschbaum pflanzte.

 Klar will man wohl oft auch aus Eigennutz unter sich bleiben.
 Nur ist eben oft auch die Anzahl der Nutzer in Verträgen geregelt.
 Auch müssen Fangmeldungen oder Angeltage zusammengeführt und übermittelt werden was mit Gästen nicht immer so klappt.
 Kommen noch die Probleme durch unwissende Gäste hinzu, die halt vieles gar nicht mit Absicht falsch machen.
 Zugepakte Wege, Feuer, unfreundliche Angler z.B können für mächtig Probleme mit dem Verpächter sorgen.
 Für einen Gast nicht schlimm, nur für den Gastgeber.

 Das waren jetzt die GUTEN Gäste.

 Dann gibt es aber auch genug die halt in Gemeinschaften nicht klarkommen.
 Dann die, die sich in der Fremde, anders benehmen wie Daheim.

 Entschuldigung wenn ich nun einfach Schreibe, das ich nicht mehr glaube, das die meisten Menschen mit Allgemeinbesitz umsichtig umgehen können.
*Ich denke wir brauchen den Antrieb durch Verantwortung zum Schutz des Eigentums.*
 Das hat sich schon bei den Wanderfischen in Norddeutschland bewährt.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Steht in meinem Ausgangspost dass ich diesen Steuerentwurf durchziehen will? Nein.
> 
> Klar, die Probleme reichen weit. Aber historische Fälle wie das Bremer Stockangelrecht machen Hoffnung. Das ganze ist ein Denkanstoß und du bist nicht meiner Auffassung, was völlig ok ist. Trotzdem halte ich an den positiven Ansätzen fest.


 
 Ich kenne halt die Region.
 Das nennst Du also Hoffnung?
 Sorry |gutenach|birthday:


----------



## Jose (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> ... Das ganze ist ein Denkanstoß und du bist nicht meiner Auffassung, was völlig ok ist.



seh ich anders. 
ich bin im kern deiner auffassung - und das schon über 50 jahre.

fünfzig jahre bettelei um erlaubnisscheine...


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

ich wurde gefragt, warum ich in meiner Denkweise immer vom schlimmsten ausgehe.....


Nunja... in der Vergangenheit hat sich leider immer wieder gezeigt, dass es - im Schnitt - einen rießen Unterschied zw. Anglern aus D und anderen EU Ländern (besonders im hohen Norden gibt)....


Jahrelange Gehirnwäsche, Pankikmache usw. haben eine vielzahl von Anglern hervorgebracht, die "Ihre" Gewässer als Fischfilet-Reservoir sehen.... Man angelt nicht des Angelns Willen, sondern weil es dann Happa Happa gibt. 


Ansich auch kein Problem - nur wann ist genug Happa Happa für daheim gefangen? Bevor sich ein Angler strafbar macht oder es für ihn irgendwie unangenehm wird, wird halt der Fisch entnommen.... obwohl er gar keine Verzehrabsicht hatte. (Wird dann ggf dem Nachbar überreicht...)


So eine Mentalität findet man in NL, Schweden, UK usw. nicht vor ....


ich mache hier aber keinem einen Vorwurf - denn diese Einstellung ist über Jahrzehnte hausgemacht.....


Das Vereine, die die ebenfalls Jahrzehnte lang für sich selbst was erschafft haben, die Gewässer pflegen, Stege bauen, Zufahrwege pflegen, Vereinshäuser bewirtschaften usw ... die sind garantiert nicht begeistert, wenn Sie eben noch mehr als die eigenen Angler am Gewässer haben.
Oftmals sind die Vereine schon rappelvoll und es gibt Warelisten die dieses Jahrhundert nicht mehr bewerkstelligt werden.....


Hat halt den Faden Beigeschmack von Sharing. Ich besitze nen Porsche und muss ab sofort andere diesen Fahren lassen... als Gegenzug darf ich Golf oder Astra fahren....


----------



## exstralsunder (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Mal so ganz nebenbei: was soll eine Steuer?
Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia:...*Als Steuer wird eine Geldleistung ohne Anspruch auf individuelle Gegenleistung **bezeichnet...*


Mit anderen Worten: eine Steuer ist nie zweckgebunden. Die Gelder würden ggf.zur Finanzierung der Pensionen, ins Ausland als Spende oder was weiß ich weggehen.

(Finanziell) Sinnvoll wären -wenn überhaupt- eine andere Gebührenstruktur oder eine Beitragserhöhung. Da mache ich mir aber bei unseren derzeitigen Verbandsobrigen absolut keine Sorgen. Die schaffen es seit Monaten nicht, irgend etwas sinnvolles im Sinne der Angler auf die Beine zu stellen...schon gleich gar nicht : "freies Angeln an allen Gewässern". Da Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, brauchen wir uns über solche Freiheiten auch gar keinen Kopf zerbrechen.

Prinzipiell bin ich auch für freies Angeln überall.
Ganz ehrlich: mich kot..n solche Beiträge wie: ja Angler XY macht dann hier Dreck, dann gibt es keine Top Gewässer mehr, alles würde leer geangelt...etc, blabla.

Das sind dann mitunter auch die Angler, die keine Kosten und Mühen scheuen, genau das wo anders zu tun. Das sind die Angler die von München nach Kappeln, Rostock oder Stralsund fahren um Hering oder Hornhecht zu angeln. Das sind die Angler , die mit dem Kutter rausfahren, und auf Dorsch angeln, das sind die Angler die mit kiloweise Fisch aus Norwegen zurück kommen.

Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch! Ehrlich.
Ich bin Gott sei Dank (oder war's B.Mikulin?) in der Lage, hier im Land Sachsen sämtliche Gewässer des ehemaligen DAV Gewässerfonds zu beangeln. Für weitere 5 Euro kann ich das in Brandenburg, Thüringen und Mek Pom machen.
Das Land Brandenburg ist bei mir zwar gleich um die Ecke..ich war dieses Jahr allerdings noch nicht einmal dort angeln! Und ja: ich freue mich, wenn ich Angler aus anderen Bundesländern hier an der Elbe stehen sehe. Man kommt ins Gespräch und vielleicht ist auch mal Zeit für ein Bierchen.

Die die den "Futterneid" hier rauslassen, sollten sich was schämen! Einfach nur traurig und armselig.


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Natürlich hat das was mit Futterneid zu tun.....und dafür schäme ich mich keinesfalls.


Ein Blick auf die Deutschlandkarte zeigt, dass es Ecken gibt, die voll mit Wasserfläche sind und anderen so gut wie gar nicht!


Dann muss man unterscheiden wieviel Angler auf den m² Wasser teilweise kommen. Gerade hier im Westen haben sie nicht wenige Vereine über Jahre hin was aufgebaut, was viel Geld - Zeit und Manpower gekostet hat. Da gibt es Vereine die neben 20-40 Arbeitsstunden im Jahr auch noch sehr hohe Beiträge (200-400€ im Jahr) fordern und entsprechend die Aufnahmegebühren sind....


Meist sind das aber auch die Kiesgruben usw. von denen man als Angler feuchte Träume bekommt.... diese Gewässer von jetzt auf Gleich Nichtmitgliedern quasi 4 Free zu offerieren - würde den Zerfall der Vereine bedeuten. Bzw. die Leute würden in günstige Vereine wechseln (ggf. sogar ohne eigenes Gewässer) und sich dann aber an die ehemaligen Gewässer anderer Vereine begeben....


Nur mal als Bsp:


In meinem Verein haben ca. 40 Aktive Angler einen Weiher mit knapp unter 1ha zur Verfügung. Ohne Besatz gar nicht handelbar....


Zum Glück angeln aber nur rund 10-12Mann übers Jahr gesehen regelmäßig an diesem Gewässer und vieles verlässt das Wasser nicht... 


Wie willst du einem solchen Verein der laut Papier eh schon an der Belastungsgrenze ist erklären, dass nun andere ebenfalls dort angeln dürften....


----------



## exstralsunder (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Dresden und Umgebung ist bestimmt auch nicht mit reichlich Angelwasser gesegnet. Dennoch habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn hier am Gewässer Angler aus anderen Vereinen angeln. Warum auch? Ich kann es - so ich es will- dort auch machen. 
Das ist ein *gegenseitiges Geben und Nehmen.*
Und ja, du wirst es dir kaum vorstellen können, auch unsere Mitglieder tun was für die Gewässerpflege und den Besatz.
Also wo ist das Problem?
Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass "Ihr" Euch durch euer kurzsichtiges Denken selber ins Knie schießt? Frei nach dem Motto: ich hab ein tolles Gewässer ...aber du kommst hier nicht rein! 
Gleichzeitig wird aber auf den ehemaligen DAV Gewässerfond geschielt und geflüstert: mein Gott, haben *die *es gut. *Die *können *einige tausend* Seen und Flüsse in Sachsen, Sachsen Anhalt, Thüringen, Brandenburg, Berlin ´Mekpom und Niedersachsen beangeln. Und das noch nicht mal für 150€ Jahresbeitrag....


----------



## GeorgeB (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



> fr33 schrieb:
> Jahrelange Gehirnwäsche, Pankikmache usw. haben eine vielzahl von  Anglern hervorgebracht, die "Ihre" Gewässer als Fischfilet-Reservoir  sehen.... Man angelt nicht des Angelns Willen, sondern weil es dann  Happa Happa gibt.
> 
> ...
> ...



Ich möchte ja kein Spielverderber sein, aber ich glaube die Menschheit ist überhaupt nur auf die Idee gekommen Tiere zu fangen, um etwas zu futtern zu haben. Nicht über Jahrzehnte, sondern über Jahrtausende. Den Luxus, die (Fisch)Jagd nur zum Spaß aus zu üben, dürfte sich das gemeine Volk erst seit wenigen Jahrzehnten erlauben können. Historisch ungewöhnlich ist also wohl eher die Spaßangelei, als die Kochtopffischerei. 

Zum Thema: Wir haben in D eine über viele Jahrzehnte gewachsene Kultur der Gewässerbewirtschaftung. Ideen, diese zu verbessern, gibt es viele. 100 Angler, 100 Meinungen. Die eigentliche Kunst ist, solche Ideen auch in die Tat um zu setzen. Das ist, eben wegen dieser 100 Meinungen, ein nahezu unmögliches Unterfangen. Deshalb beschäftige ich mich nicht damit, und sage nicht zu jeder Idee meine Meinung. 

Wer verändern will, muss sich zunächst in den einschlägigen Organisationen nach oben kämpfen. Von dort kann man Änderungen herbei führen. Von außen mit revolutionären Ideen zu kommen ist nichts als ein netter Zeitvertreib, bei dem man sich regelmäßig den Kopf einrennt. Es ist nun mal ein Urreflex der Menschen, alles zu verteufeln was fremd, neu, und von anderen "erfunden" ist. Die uralte Angst vor Veränderungen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@ Extralsunder: Na ja, dann stell Dir mal Folgendes vor:

In einer Ecke gibt es nur einen einzigen guten, größeren See und ansonsten nur selbstgebaggerte Badewannen von max. 60 x 25 m und max. 1,50 bis 2 m Tiefe.

Das ist z. B. in vielen Ecken von BW ganz normale Realität - hier graben sich viele Vereine selbst Wasserlöcher zum Angeln, weil es sonst in erträglicher Nähe kein bzw. viel zu wenig Wasser gibt.

Und dann mach mal die Geschichte allgemein auf - dreimal darfst Du raten, wer da dann nur noch nimmt und wer da nur noch gibt, bis es nix mehr zu geben gibt.

So schnell, wie der einzige gute größere See dann komplett von heute auf morgen geplättet ist, kannst Du gar nicht schauen. 

Diese No-Limits-Heuschreckeninvasion mit allen unangenehmen Nebenerscheinungen mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Da isses mir lieber, mir für den größeren guten See ab und an ne Gastkarte zu holen - ist in puncto allgemeinem Gewässergenuss glaube ich angenehmer. Denn dann ist zumindest ein Chance gegeben, dass der gute See auch einigermaßen gut bleibt und man dann ein zwar vergleichsweise selteneres, aber besseres Angelerlebnis hat.

Andernfalls kann dann zwar jeder no-limits ran, angelt dann aber sozusagen in komplett verheertem Ödland. Auch nicht grade der Bringer.

Schon jetzt ist hier bei uns in den allermeisten Fällen null mit natürlicher Reproduktion von Fischen in umfangreicherem Maße (auch wg. übelster Touri-Überlastung - von den Touris nimmt niemand Rücksicht auf gar nix, schon gar nicht auf Schilf, Wasserpflanzen etc.). Ohne Besatz geht da deshalb mal überhaupt gar nix.

Wer hier ein gutes Gewässer bewirtschaftet, das diesen Namen auch verdient, schaut danach, dass das auch so bleibt. Die Folgen und Regelungen für Gastangler sind dann natürlich meist mehr oder weniger stier (meist mehr) - macht selbstverständlich auch nicht gerade unglaublich Laune und ist IMO oft auch komplett übertrieben.

Aber immer noch besser, als überhaupt nicht mehr oder eben in genannten Badewannen zu angeln. Da gibt man sich so manches, was man sich eigentlich nicht geben will. Einfach, weil die Alternative in Nichtmehrangeln und Zuhausebleiben besteht.

Es hat einfach nicht jeder die Zeit und das Geld für nen Angelurlaub oder häufige Ausflüge in größerem Maße. Viele sind darum auf das Wasser angewiesen, das in ihrer Nähe ist. Und damit zweifellos auch quasi erpressbar - aber es gibt halt regional nunmal nur das Wasser, das es gibt. Nicht schön, aber so isses halt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Dem liegt die Annahme zu Grunde, dass eine Änderung des Vereinswesens schlagartig zu einer Explosion der Anglerzahl führen würde. Das stimmt doch nicht! Die Leute, die in dem direkten Einzugsgebiet deines Vereins leben, würden schon lange in deinem Verein sein und legal an deinem See angeln, wenn er so einen tollen Ruf hätte und jeder dort angeln wollen würde. Du personifizierst - mit Verlaub - diesen "Nimm-Mir-Bloß-Meinen-Fisch-Nicht-Weg"-Gedanken, den leider sehr sehr viele Angler verinnerlicht haben. Und wenn eine Umsiedlung von Gewässer A auf Gewässer B erfolgt - 2 Jahre und schlagartig ist Gewässer A wieder Hoch im Kurs, der kluge Angler schnallts und fängt nach wie vor!



Ich denke schon das dann deutlich mehr Angler da sitzen würden. Nicht für alle lohnt sich der Jahresbeitrag, da sie vielleicht momentan nicht so viel angeln gehen oder einfach keine Verpflichtungen eingehen wollen. Wenn das dann aber schon fast gratis und ohne Verpflichtungen ist werden die auch die Gewässer aufsuchen...und das sicher nicht nur 2-3 Personen, sondern eventuell 100...die Masse machts.

Mit Fischneid hat das nichts zu tun, ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch. Ich will nur entspannt angeln ohne das Dutzende Angler am Wasser stehen und natürlich will ich auch was fangen...deshalb geh ich ja angeln. Das geht nur an einem gesunden Gewässer.

Es kann doch nicht sein, das ein Gewässer nach dem anderen ausgebeutet wird und man immer weiter ziehen muss...das machen nur Kormorane. Wenn ein Gewässer erst einmal platt ist erholt es sich auch nicht in 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Man könnte auch einfacher anfangen:
Mitglieder von Vereinen, die keine Gastkarten ausgeben, kriegen auch sonst deutschlandweit keine Gastkarten, sondern müssen an ihrem Tümpel bleiben....

;-))

Es ist und bleibt Fisch- und Gewässerneid, wenngleich natürlich auch teilweise berechtigt.

Größere Fliessgewässer und Seen ab 15 oder 20 Hektar sind da sicherlich einfacher einzubringen, als irgendwelche halbhektargroßen Kleintümpel..

Und, auch das sollte man nicht vergessen:
Wer will schon freiwillig an solchen Minitümpeln sitzen, wenn er an anderen, größeren,  problemlos angeln könnte??

Der Angeldruck wird sich wie immer verteilen...

Begrenzung der Entnahme, entsprechende Kontrollen, vernünftige Bewirtschaftung, da könnte man vieles machen, um viele Gewässer in einem bundesweiten Pool zusammen zu fassen (ob man das nun Angelsteuer nennt oder wie auch immer)..

Die Kleintümpel oder empfindliche Gewässer kann man da ja zuerst mal ausnehmen, obwohl sich da auch in der Praxis zeigt (Sachsen), dass das im Fond mit extra Salmonidenkarte in der Praxis funktionieren kann.

Wer natürlich nur Fisch- und Gewässerneidgeprägt an seinen Tümpel, seine Fische etc. denkt, und sich weigert über den Tellerrand zu gucken, dem kann man ja helfen:
Mitglieder von Vereinen, die keine Gastkarten ausgeben, kriegen auch sonst deutschlandweit keine Gastkarten, sondern müssen an ihrem Tümpel bleiben....

;-))


----------



## exstralsunder (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@Platzhirsch: ich kann deine Bedenken verstehen und nachvollziehen. Dennoch kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass bei einem eventuellen öffnen der Gewässer für alle, nun plötzlich Remmidemmi angesagt ist.
Wie gesagt; hier "im Osten" klappt das ja auch! Euer Problem ist ja hausgemacht. Eben weil niemand dem anderen das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln gönnt, hab ihr euch eure Situation selbst geschaffen. Wenn Ihr wollt habt ihr auch Gewässer ohne Ende : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorie:Gew%C3%A4sser_in_Baden-W%C3%BCrttemberg

Das Problem ist, dass ihr zwar alle irgendwie im Verein seid...aber nicht Verbandstechnisch denkt. Glaubst du im Ernst, dass jetzt der Sepp aus München an euren See kommt und den leer angelt? Ich schon gleich gar nicht.
Wo ist das Problem, dass ihr für euren See bestimmte Regelungen erstellt? Mindestmaß, Entnahmemenge, geschonte Fische etc?
Klar könnte ich mich jetzt an einen Vereinsteich oder Talsperre in Thüringen setzen. Wenn überhaupt, dann passiert das aller 5 Jahre. Eigentlich muss ich nicht (Bundes)Länder übergreifend angeln-ist aber gut zu wissen das ich es könnte...

EditThomas: ich sehe gerade, wir sind auf einer Linie..


----------



## Fr33 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Das Problem ist unter anderem auch dass die Vereine keine Chance haben Sanktionen bei Regelverstößen zu handeln....


Wir haben gar keinen "Staatl. Kontrollelli" bei uns. Kontrollieren dürften sich die Vereinsmitglieder selber...und ebend auch Gastangler...


Nur was mache ich wenn mir jmd die Papiere nicht zeigen will. Darf ich dann die Polizei rufen.. die kommt wenn ich Glück habe in den nächsten 1-2 Stunden. In der Zwischenzeit ist der vermeidliche Regelbrecher schon weg... ich darf ihn jan nicht festhalten....


Es fehlen halt einfach die Kontrollorgane.... viele Vereine sind ehrenamtlich geführt und haben kein Personal was den ganzen Tag nach dem Rechten schaut....


Übrigens da wir so ein wenig zw. Ost und West unterscheiden.... ließ dir mal im Saale-Kaskade Thread durch was passiert wenn jmd ein Foto von nem schönen Barsch postet und ggf. sogar die Stelle verrät. Da siehste spätestens am nxt Wochenende 15 Boote auf ein paar m². Jeder der ne Stelle postet wird im Thread als Verräter abgestraft 


Soviel zum Thema Neid im Westen.... ist bei euch nicht anders....Macht aber einen Unterschied ob eine Talsperre 30km von ner größeren Stadt weg ist oder 130km....


----------



## jigga1986 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

was mich interessieren würde, wenn vereine freiwillig wären wieviele leute da noch drin wären. 1%?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> EditThomas: ich sehe gerade, wir sind auf einer Linie..


Ich geh sogar noch ein Stück weiter:
Immer wird ja von Solidaritätsgemeinschaft gefaselt, z. B. wenn Verbände die Beiträge erhöhen wollen (ob Bezirk, Regional, Land oder Bund ist da wurscht...)...

Ich würde z. B. keinen Verein in einem Verband aufnehmen, der an seinem Gewässer nicht einen zu bestimmenden Teil Gastkarten ausgibt und sich so der Solidarität verweigert - Solidarität heisst nämlich auch nicht, eigene Gewässer den anderen vor zu enthalten, aber gerne Verbandsgewässer billig zu beangeln..

Und denen würd ich auch die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkennen, denn warum der Staat (wir alle) mittels Steuervorteilen (Thema Angelsteuer?) deren Hobby finanzieren soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht.

Gilt auch für Vereine ohne eigene Gewässer...

Ich glaube, wenn man mal soweit wäre, diesen Abgreifern, die an ihren Gewässern keinen anderen angeln lassen wollen, so zeigen zu können, dass die das zwar gerne so machen können, dann aber in einer Solidargemeinschaft nix verloren haben, würde schon einige ins Nachdenken bringen..

Und um die "Schlaumeierei" der Abgreifer zu verhindern:


> Mitglieder von Vereinen, die keine Gastkarten ausgeben, kriegen auch sonst deutschlandweit keine Gastkarten, sondern müssen an ihrem Tümpel bleiben....


Wer in einem solchen Verein ist, dem solls auch nix nützen, wenn er dann noch in einem weiteren ist, der Gastkarten ausgibt.

Heisst:
In einem solchen Verein sein (auch wenn man noch in anderen wäre): 
Keine anderen Karten mehr deutschlandweit..




PS:
Nochmal:
Ich bin dafür, dass es jedem Verein freigestellt sein soll, ob und wie er das handhabt - nur sollen auch nur die Solidarität geniessen, die nicht nur Vorteile mitnehmen, sondern auch Karten ausgeben... 

Wer das nicht will oder nicht in einem Verband sein will, braucht ja nicht...


----------



## exstralsunder (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Übrigens da wir so ein wenig zw. Ost und West unterscheiden.... ließ dir mal im Saale-Kaskade Thread durch was passiert wenn jmd ein Foto von nem schönen Barsch postet und ggf. sogar die Stelle verrät. Da siehste spätestens am nxt Wochenende 15 Boote auf ein paar m². Jeder der ne Stelle postet wird im Thread als Verräter abgestraft
> 
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Neid im Westen.... ist bei euch nicht anders....Macht aber einen Unterschied ob eine Talsperre 30km von ner größeren Stadt weg ist oder 130km....


 
 Ich möchte hier nicht zwischen Ost und West unterscheiden.
 Das Thema ist seit 25 Jahren durch. Ich meine dies eher geografisch gesehen. Das die Angelsituation im Westen anders ist als im Osten  oder Norden (bitte jetzt wieder geografisch sehen) 
ist doch völlig normal. Bis vor 25 Jahren gab es hier quasi kein Privateigentum.  Was das Thema Angeln betrifft, so ist das jetzt sicherlich von Vorteil. Hier ist es eben anders "gewachsen" als in Bayern oder BW. Nur: muss man denn alles verteufeln, nur weil es aus dem politischen Osten kommt? Der grüne Pfeil ist sooo schlecht nicht. Inzwischen hat man erkannt, das Ganztagsschulen eigentlich total super sind...sogar Kindergärten haben durchgängig von 6-18 offen...ja man wird's kaum glauben: so etwas hatten wir schon vor 40 Jahren.
 Wie gesagt: denkt einfach mal über den Tellerrand. Der schnöslige Angler bereist die ganze Welt. Angelt auf Mallorca, Kanada, Holland, Dänemark und vor allem in Norwegen ohne Probleme. Man setzt das einfach voraus. Aber wenn's ans eingemachte geht...dann geht plötzlich gar nichts mehr.
 Dies trifft jetzt für OST ,West , Nord, Süd zu.
 Ja und wenn ein paar Angler meinen, sie müssen andere Angler verdammen und verteufeln, nur weil dort mal ein Hotspot zu sehen war, so ist das einfach nur traurig.
 Und wenn ich ein Fangbild hier von nem fetten Hecht/Barsch/Zander aus der Elbe posten würde, wären mir die Reaktionen darauf ziemlich Wurscht!  Wegen mir können am nächsten Tag 20 Angler an "meinem" Hotspot  stehen. Den Fisch muss man erst mal fangen! Übermorgen sind die Angler weg. Die Elbe ist lang und es gibt verdammt viel Fisch darin.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Mein Post bezog sich nicht aufs Überhaupt-Gastkarten-Ausgeben, sondern nur auf dieses Jeder-darf-überall-Modell mit Angelsteuer.

Natürlich bin ich - da vereinslos - stärkstens fürs Gastkarten-Ausgeben, da ich die ja selber ausschließlich nutze. Diese ganze Superexklusivität und Ausgrenzerei zu Höllenpreisen geht mir auch gehörig auf den Zeiger.

Nur muss meiner Meinung nach schon irgendwie ein geregelter Zugang gegeben sein, da ich denke, dass das Ganze sonst andersrum hemmungslos ausufern würde.

Da muss es doch irgendwie nen Mittelweg zwischen No-Limits und Garnix geben.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie sich das z. B. in Holland mit dem allgemeinen Anglerbenehmen so verhält und ob dort Nach-mir-die-Sintflut-Heuschreckenverhalten (jetzt nicht nur in Bezug auf Entnahme), Geierei und Konkurrenzdenken auch so weit verbreitet sind. 

Man hat hier auch desöfteren das Gefühl, dass einem gleich der ganze Arm inklusive Schulter rausgerissen wird, wenn man jemandem den kleinen Finger reicht.

Ist das ein typisch deutsches Phänomen - oder woanders auch so zu beobachten? Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass das auch eher eine Mentalitäts- und nicht nur eine Gewässerangebotsfrage sein könnte.

Oder kommt diese Mentalität eben vom allgemein eher geringen Gewässerangebot bei uns?

Eins ist klar: Das ist eine sehr komplexe Problematik, für die es wohl schon aufgrund regionaler Unterschiede keinerlei Patentlösung geben dürfte.


----------



## vermesser (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass "ihr" euch durch euer kurzsichtiges denken selber ins knie schießt? Frei nach dem motto: Ich hab ein tolles gewässer ...aber du kommst hier nicht rein!
> Gleichzeitig wird aber auf den ehemaligen dav gewässerfond geschielt und geflüstert: Mein gott, haben *die *es gut. *die *können *einige tausend* seen und flüsse in sachsen, sachsen anhalt, thüringen, brandenburg, berlin ´mekpom und niedersachsen beangeln. Und das noch nicht mal für 150€ jahresbeitrag....



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Meine Idee dazu:

Die Regelungen nach Gewässergröße zu erstellen.

Große Gewässer (DEK, NOK, Mittellandkanal, Rhein, Elbe, Müritz, Bodensee, große Talsperren, etc.) können durch Erwerb einer Angelkarte deutschlandweit beangelt werden, ähnlich wie der Vispas.

Für mittlere Gewässer (bspw. in NRW Ruhr, Lippe, mittlere Seen, etc.) werden bundeslandweit einheitlich Jahreskarten für die Bewohner des jeweiligen Bundeslands und für Gäste unbürokratisch Gastkarten vergeben.

Kleine Gewässer (Forellenbäche, Vereins-Tümpel, etc.) können gerne in der Hand der Vereine bleiben.

Ich bin absolut kein Vereinsmensch. Nach mehreren Besuchen umliegender Vereine verzichte ich auch dankend. Aus Zwang bin ich in einem Verein, der nur aus einem Grund existiert: An Jahreskarten des LFV NRW zu kommen. Auf alte Säcke mit Pfeife, Lodenjacke in einer dunklen abgegammelten Kneipe habe ich keine Lust, die dürfen ihren kleinen Teich gerne für sich behalten.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten aber alle größeren Gewässer für die Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stehen - wie man das im Einzelnen dann regelt, darüber kann man diskutieren. Nur ist die heutige Klein-Klein-Regelung ein Unding.


----------



## schomi (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@ Kaffeebarsch - good posting


----------



## Lazarus (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Ich wäre für das Einführen einer Steuer für Angelscheinhalter bzw Fischereischeinhalter. Systematisch würde dies bedeuten : jeder Halter zahlt pro Jahr einen (rein fiktiven) Wert von 50 € an seinen Landkreis.
> 
> Nun haben wir für jeden Fischereischeinhalter einen Betrag von 50 € (in der Realität bei normalen Vereinsbeiträgen von bis zu 150 € etwas niedrig, aber gerade nur beispielhaft) der automatisch an den Staat bzw in diesem konkreten Fall das Bundesland geht. Der Cashpool, der daraus entsteht, wird feinsäuberlich (abzüglich entstehenden Verwaltungskosten) an die Vereine der jeweiligen Landkreise verteilt.



In Deutschland gibt es enorme regionale Unterschiede in der Bevölkerungs- und Gewässerdichte.
Hier kosten Jahreskarten nicht "bis zu" 150€. Da fängt es gerade an! Typisch sind Preise von 250€ pro Jahr für einige wenige Gewässer, nach oben ist die Preisskala offen.

Diese Tarife sind auch begründet: Mein Verein zahlt pro Jahr 16000€ Pacht für die Gewässer. Der jährliche Fischbesatz kostet 12000€. Also 28000€ für Wasser und Besatz. Bei knapp 80 aktiven Fischern sind das 350€ Ausgaben jährlich. Die Jahreskarte kostet 260€. Ein paar tausend Euro kommen noch über Gastkarten rein, den Rest erarbeiten wir über Vereinsfeste.
Nicht dass du glaubst, dass wir extrem viele Gewässer haben. Für die 16000€ gibts etwas mehr als 10km kleine Fließgewässer und einen See mit 12ha.

Bei deinem Modell müsste jeder Fischereischeininhaber 350€ im Jahr zahlen, nur um den Ist-Zustand zu erhalten.
Es müssten natürlich auch die Leute zahlen, die bisher nur 3 mal im Jahr mit einer Tageskarte irgendwo angeln gehen. Das würde den Preis noch etwas senken, sagen wir auf 250€.
Diese 250€ müssten nach deiner Idee aber auch alle jene Tageskartler zahlen, selbst wenn sie nur sehr selten angeln.
Wäre das gerecht?

Die Vereinsmitglieder, die für den Verein das fehlende Geld verdienen, indem sie an mehreren Wochenenden bei Vereinsfesten Würstchen und Grillfisch verkaufen, würden das sicher nicht mehr tun. Wozu auch, schließlich würde der Staat, bzw. eine neue Behörde die Pacht zahlen und besetzten. Das würde die Lizenzen wieder verteuern. 

Außerdem hat unser Verein (fast) keine Verwaltungskosten. Ein neue Behörde würde bestimmt 30%, wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr, der eingesammelten "Angelsteuer" für die Verwaltung ausgeben. Also würde ich die erforderliche Angelsteuer auf grob 350€ pro Jahr schätzen. Für mich wäre das klasse, ich würde das Geld gerne zahlen, wenn ich dadurch überall unbeschränkt fischen dürfte.
Aber der Tageskartler, der nur zwei mal im Jahr angeln geht? Wird der dafür 350€ zahlen wollen?
Oh, die Fischereiaufsicht habe ich vergessen. Das machen derzeit auch ein paar Vereinsmitglieder ehrenamtlich. Wenn alles staatlich geregelt ist, würden die das sicher nicht mehr machen. Also rechne gleich noch die Finazierung einer staatlichen Fischereiaufsicht auf deine Angelsteuer drauf.

Da du eine bundesweite Lösung willst, müssten sicherlich die Preise auch überall gleich hoch sein, sonst wäre das ja nicht fair.
Also wäre es damit vorbei, dass man (fast) den ganzen Osten für ein paar zig Euro pro Jahr beangeln darf. Es müsste schließlich ein Durchschnittsbetrag für alle in ganz Deutschland berechnet werden. Damit würden die Preise im Norden und Osten drastisch steigen, wärend sie hier im Süden sinken würden.
Klasse Idee, Bayern + BW von den östlichen Ländern subventionieren zu lassen!

Nein, das kann in einem Staat wie Deutschland nicht funktionieren.

Man könnte natürlich alle Fischereirechte enteignen und verstaatlichen. Dafür findest du sicher ein Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung, v.A. wenn alle Immobilien und jeder Grundbesitz auch gleich verstaatlicht wird. |wavey:
[/Ironie]


----------



## Tobi92 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@Kaffeebarsch 
Das Vereinswesen no negativ zu verallgemeinern finde ich persönlich ein bisschen hart....
Natürlich gibt es Vereine wie von dir beschrieben, allerdings sind das meistens jene die nur ein zwei kleine Weiher haben und das Beisammensein in der Kneipe eben wichtiger ist als das Angeln an sich. Allerdings muss es solche eben auch geben.

Der Großteil der Vereine machen sehr gute Arbeit in Bezug auf Gewässerpflege und va auch Jugendförderung und das finde ich sollte schon auch gewürdigt werden.

Grundsätzlich finde ich dein Konzept, dass zumindest größere Gewässer für alle zugänglich gemacht werden sollen nicht schlecht.
ABER, wie will man diesen Übergang gestalten?
Man kann nicht einfach die Beditzer oder Pächter eines Gewässers enteignen!

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht einfach die Beditzer oder Pächter eines Gewässers enteignen!
> 
> MfG Tobi


Kann man, siehe Grundgesetz.
Grundgesetz, Artikel 14/3


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man, siehe Grundgesetz.
> Grundgesetz, Artikel 14/3


 
http://www.grundrechtefibel.de/eigentum.pdf
 :q:q:q:q
 Eigentum verpflichtet.:q
 Zittert Ihr deutschen Millionäre, wenn Ihr nicht freigiebig spendet.
 Bei uns wird halt vererbt und nicht wie bei den Angelsachen gestiftet. So etwas auch noch zu versteuern, finden Viele schon als Gemeinheit.
 Das "von" verschwand, der Titel auch, aber Eigentum wird vererbt.
 Und wehe wenn Ihr erwischt werdet, das da bei Euch jemand auf der Straße leben muss, dann werden sie halt zwangsweise den Obdachlosen übergeben..(Ironie).


 Auf die Mühen bezogen sich Gastkarten zu besorgen.:q
 Ich finde es wirklich nervend, noch arbeiten zu müssen wenn Andere schon Milliardäre sind.|supergri#h

 Also wen eins in Deutschland geschützt ist, dann das Eigentum.|rolleyes


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

An die kleinen Gewässer hat doch kaum jemand Interesse. Da kann sich Opa X gerne hinsetzen, sich am Sack kratzen und anschließend sich einen abpimmeln, dass er Opa Y bei der Wahl zum 2. Vorsitzenden ausgestochen hat... So sieht die Realität in 80% der deutschen Vereinen aus.

Es gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen, aber die sind selten. Es darf mir gerne mal jemand einen Verein nennen, wo der Vorstand unter 30 ist, wo zum Streetfishing, anstatt zum "Königsangeln" auf Rotaugen gefahren wird und wo der Vorstand nicht alles eigenmächtig entscheidet, sonder demokratisch abgestimmt wird (bspw. Besatzmaßnahmen). Da wird es eng in der dackeldeutschen Republik...

Es gibt aber eben überregional und regional interessante Gewässer - wenn man die einheitlich regelt, wäre schon viel gewonnen. 

Ein praktisches Beispiel: Wer Spaß hat, kann ja mal versuchen, sich Gastkarten für die Ruhr zu besorgen. Kein kleiner Fluß und mit regionaler Bedeutung für das Ruhrgebiet. Da "gehört" fast jeder Flußkilometer zu einem anderen Verein, teilweise noch uferweise aufgeteilt. Ein falscher Schritt und du machst dich strafbar. 

Zweites Beispiel:
Den Hamburger Hafen darf jeder beangeln. Absolut Klasse! Willst du regelmäßig im Duisburger Hafen angeln: Vereinspflicht. Willst du regelmäßig im Dortmunder Hafen angeln: Vereinspflicht.  Da kann man sich ewig drüber auslassen.

Willst du aber nicht in einem Verein mit irgendwelchen senilen, postengeilen Tattergreisen sein: Pech gehabt.

Sowas muss echt ein Ende haben.

Aber da wir in Deutschland sind, wird sich da sowieso nix ändern. Der wahre Regent in Deutschland ist ein alter, impotenter Möchtegern-König ähm Vereinspräsident und seine Kinder im Geiste vertreten die Interessen der Anglerschaft im DAFV. Daher ist das Thema eigentlich müßig. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Ich würde Dir zwar in vielem beipflichten, sooo schlecht scheinen die Vereine aber nicht zu sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=280878
oder es ist halt so, dass Angler Regeln und Gesetze sowieso eher für Empfehlungen halten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## Ossipeter (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

@Kaffebarsch, 
tut mir leid, aber du hast von Vereinsarbeit herzlich wenig Ahnung, dafür sehr viel Voreingenommenheit und Biertischparolen bereit! Komm mal vorbei und ich erzähl dir bei einem Vesper und einem gutem Bier, wie das in unserem Verein läuft. Was Vereinsarbeit beinhaltet, von der Gewässerbetreuung, Jugendarbeit, interner Vereinsarbeit und ja leider auch Verbandsarbeit.
Tight Lines Peter


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Jeder darf sich wohlfühlen  Ich kenne viele Angler, denen es herzlich egal ist, was im Verein passiert, die gehen zu ihrem Pachtgewässer und sind damit zufrieden. Was bei mir wohl genauso wäre. Ein paar Leuten gefällt die Vereinsmeierei und wenige Angler haben das Glück, einen wirklich tollen Verein zu haben.

Das will ich auch nicht abstreiten - vielleicht gibt es auch bald einen Generationenwechsel. 

Wenn man aber ehrlich ist: In den meisten Vereinen hängen noch die Spinnweben aus den 50er Jahren. Das ist leider in meiner Gegend so. Horrende Aufnahmegebühren (Wozu eigentlich?) und der Charme eines Taubenzuchtvereins.

Macht mir Mut, dass es woanders anders aussieht, ich wünsche es jedem Angler wirklich von Herzen, hier bei mir ist die Auswahl leider sehr "merkwürdig"


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen, aber die sind selten. Es darf mir gerne mal jemand einen Verein nennen, wo der Vorstand unter 30 ist, wo zum Streetfishing, anstatt zum "Königsangeln" auf Rotaugen gefahren wird und wo der Vorstand nicht alles eigenmächtig entscheidet, sonder demokratisch abgestimmt wird (bspw. Besatzmaßnahmen). Da wird es eng in der dackeldeutschen Republik...
> #d



Wo finden sich den Regierungen und Vorstände die alle unter 30 sind.
Willst Du wirklich erfahrende Typen dort, oder vertraust du z.B dem 26 jährigen Schlosser das er Finanzen, Buchführung, Menschenführung, Behördengespräche oder etwas anderes mal eben so kann.
Wir alle arbeiten im Leben spezialisiert, dann aber verlangt man wieder das der Spezi das machen soll was die Masse will ?
Was man braucht sind Fachkräfte, die Ihr Wissen einbringen wollen......und man braucht auch Vertrauen, das sie dieses Wissen haben und im Sinne der Gemeinschaft einsetzen.

Sorry, die meisten Jüngeren haben für so etwas keine Zeit....Beruf, Familie u.v.m (oft auch noch das Angeln) , gehen ihnen halt vor. 

Das da so wenig Jüngere sitzen liegt selten an den Alten, es finden sich leider kaum Jüngere.
Es stimmt, als Jungspund ist es nicht immer leicht, besonders wenn man eben keine Lust auf Vereinsmeierei hat.
Man muss sich behaupten und Kompromisse eingehen, aber man stellt auch schnell fest, das Altersunterschiede völlig unwichtig sind. 

Ich denke ich darf so etwas behaupten, weil ich mit Mitte 40 noch immer zu den Jüngsten zähle und trotzdem seit fast 30 Jahre immer Ämter hatte.
(Ich wurde einst bei so etwas, wie man es heute  "Streetfishing" nennt, zufällig angeworben.
Auch der Werber ist immer noch dabei)

Da toben die 30 Jährigen beim Angeln umher,
und die von Dier so abfällig betrachteten 75+ Opis, entschuldigen sich, wenn sie nicht mehr voll einsatzfähig sind die Maurerwannen voller Fisch zu schleppen, oder nun nicht mehr alleine, nachts Kontrollen machen wollen.
Auch nach 30 Jahren, habe ich zu 50% noch mit den gleichen Aktiven in der Vereinsarbeit zu tun wie am Anfang.
Ja, das ist wirklich traurig.
Aber nur, weil es eben so wenige sind, die die Arbeit machen anstatt nur zu Angeln.
Mag sein das ältere Menschen sich verändern, sie werden halt alt, aber sie besitzen auch einen Schatz..=..Erfahrung.

So würde ich glatt hinschmeißen, wenn Jemand auf die Idee käme, Fischbesatz über Abstimmungen auf einer J.H zu planen.

Aber das war jetzt wirklich O.T
Nur mal aus dem Nähkästchen gesprochen zeigt es wie unterschiedlich die Betrachtungen 2er Menschen zum Angeln und Vereinsarbeit in Vereinen sein können.

Ja ein Gast wird vieles so nicht bemerken, der sieht nur den alten Opi am kleinen Tümpel, wo halt keiner sonst angelt.
Aber wer weiss, was Opi da vor 10 Jahren besetzte und warum er nicht so doof ist, da hinzurennen wo jeden Tag geangelt wird.:vik:


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nur mal aus dem Nähkästchen gesprochen zeigt es wie unterschiedlich die Betrachtungen 2er Menschen zum Angeln und Vereinsarbeit in Vereinen sein können.



Vielen Dank für deine Darstellung, ich denke es gibt immer 2 Seiten einer Medaille. Ich lasse deine Meinung und Erfahrung einmal so stehen und akzeptiere sie. 

Ich gebe zu, dass ich sehr überspitzt und provokativ geschrieben habe, so waren zum Teil meine (sehr negativen) Erfahrungen bei umliegenden Vereinen. Die Anglerschaft ist eben sehr bunt und vielfältiger können die Interessen kaum sein.

So und nun Schluß mit dem OT-Ausflug in die Welt der Vereine, morgen geht es auf Zander. Zu diskutieren und Meinungen auszutauschen ist gut - angeln ist besser #6


----------



## Tobi92 (26. September 2014)

@Kaffeebarsch 
Freut mich zu lesen, dass du dieses schlechte Vereinsbild mittlerweile nur noch auf deine Region beziehst (wobei ich mir auch das nur schwer vorstellen kann), denn bei uns in der Gegend ist das ganz und garnicht der Fall.
Natürlich gibt es solche Kneipenvereine mit ein zwei Weiher, aber die stören ja keinen. Da muss man als junger, engagierter Angler ja nicht dazugehen. 

Aber der Großteil der Vereine besteht aus gleichermaßen jungen und älteren Leuten, die einiges auf sich nehmen dass ihren Mitgliedern, aber auch Gastfischern wie dir vernünftige Gewässer zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich selber bin in einem eher kleinen Verein, nächstes Jahr stehen wieder wahlen an und es wird jetzt schon händeringend nach Nachfolgern gesucht.
Aber wie mein Vorredner schon beschrieb sind einfach zu wenig der jüngeren bereit dazu.
Deshalb müssen wieder die älteren ran, welche sich, anstatt ihre Rente zu genießen, die Arbeit machen, einen Verein zu führen, wofür ich ihnen sehr dankbar bin.
Bin selber erst 22 und würde nie auf die Idee kommen den platz des ersten oder zweiten Vorstand einzunehmen.
Weil ich bei jedem Fest oder sonstigem sehe, was das eigentlich für ein riesiger organisatorischer Aufwand ist, der meine Fähigkeiten und auch zeitlichen Möglichkeiten einfach übersteigt.

Man macht es sich schon sehr einfach, so voreingenommen über das Vereinswesen zu urteilen, ohne für eine längere Zeit im Verein gewesen zu sein und mitbekommen zu haben, wie viel Arbeit das ist

PS. Hab angefangen diesen Text zu verfassen bevor dein letzter Kommentar kam (ich seh schon, ich schreib viel zu langsam), bin auch der Meinung genug diskutiert 

MfG Tobi


----------



## BERND2000 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Angelsteuer statt teuerer Vereinsmitgliedschaft - ein Denkanstoß*

Es ist wie es ist, man muss sich halt Austauschen.
 Es gibt immer Seiten die man selbst nicht wahrnimmt.
 Erst ein der Gedankenaustausch mit der Gegenseite bringt einen weiter.
 So eben auch bei den Gastkarten, in jeder Meinung steckt auch Wahrheit.
 Wenn alle auch ein wenig an die Andere Meinung denken, finden sich halt Möglichkeiten.
 Aber vorher kann man sich ruhig |krach:.

 @kaffeebarsch, Deine freundliche Antwort ist nicht selbstverständlich.#6
 Viel Erfolg


----------

